# Best to Worst Animal Crossing Game



## Gizmodo

Just wondering what everyones views are on each of the four animal crossings that are widely released: The Original, Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf

I would rank them as follows

1) New Leaf
I can't even describe how happy i am with this game, everything seems to be a vast improvement on other games, such as the inventory, being able to stack fruit, the extra effects, the improved characters, who can now go in shops etc. The way the city is not present, but there is now a main street, which seems the perfect balance,  maximum of 10 villagers which seems a good enough amount. I only have a few complaints and they are pretty minor tbh

2) Animal Crossing
This game holds such a nostalgic value, but that is not the only reason i love the game. I really liked the acres, it made the game seem so larger, and realistic, like an actual large town, whilst the town maps in others have dissapointed me. The characters did errands much more frequently, which has returned in new leaf, my only complains were the museum having to be sent to the faraway, and not being able to tell which animals are moving etc. I love this game, but new leaf is superior in my opinion

3) Wild World
My most played animal crossing game, i do love this game, it was great to have the game portable and therefore greatly increased my game play as i could play it at any time, and some times i just can't be bothered with consoles, they seem restricting.. Cute things were brought in such as animal pictures, but the lack of festivals is a massive dissapointment. Now looking back the game, has not aged well, whilst the gamecube version has

4) City Folk/ Let's go to the city
Really disliked this game tbh. Gamecube held my interest for years, same with Wild world.. City folk i only lasted with for two months before selling, and i have no interest in ever playing it again. The characters AI was severely restricted, it was just a port of wild world with a few more advancements, i didn't like the whole city thing.. and overall i was just dissapointed

Interested in hearing everyone elses views..


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

New Leaf
City Folk
Wild World


----------



## bittermeat

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing GC
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## chillv

Animal Crossing New Leaf
The customization in this game is great and I really love the new shops and features. The only thing I don't like about this game is it's notorious waiting process.

Animal Crossing City Folk
This is the first animal crossing game I have ever played. I know that many people disagree, but I loved the city aspect. Mostly because it presents everything to you right then and there and can come back every day for something new.

Animal Crossing
It seems that where the game started is where it still shines to this day. I really like the island feature, especially since it gives you your own other house and I love how this game gives you the ability to play classic NES games.

Animal Crossing Wild World
In my opinion, I only liked this because it was Animal Crossing on the go. However, since New Leaf has came out, this game has kind of lost it's relevance in my opinion. I feel that the holidays are mediocre at best and its graphics are not pleasant to come back to. Although it is a good idea to check this out and/or come back to it, I personally feel that it doesn't live up to any of the other animal crossing games anymore, not even the original.


----------



## oath2order

New Leaf - No reason needed
Wild World - First one I played
City Folk - I kind of enjoyed it
Animal Crossing - Far too overrated.


----------



## Robert Plant

New Leaf
Wild World
Animal Crossing
City Folk


----------



## Oriana

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. Population: Growing
4. City Folk


----------



## jebug29

I'm going to include some of the Japanese versions in mine.

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Animal Forest e+
4. Animal Crossing GC
5. Wild World
6. Animal Forest 64

New Leaf is great, CF was fun and I spent a lot of time on it, e+ was everything that ACGC wasn't because Japan is a bunch of mean butts, ACGC was great and I love it, WW was good but the graphics are bad and a lot of stuff just isn't there, and 64 is okay, but I can't read the Japanese - plus it has less features than all of them.


----------



## RustedWoof

1) New Leaf: Definitely the best one by far. The ability to take on the roll as the mayor and make tweaks and additions to the town has definitely made this game stand out much more than the past ones. The multiplayer features in this one are also much better, Definitely the best one so far 
2) Animal Crossing: It had a lot of its own features that weren't kept in the games following it that were really fun i.e. the soccer ball, junk yard, and just the atmosphere of it was different.
3) Wild World: Wild World was great because it was Animal Crossing, but handheld... I wasted a lot of hours on it when I was bored lol
4) City Folk: Ill be honest City Folk was a big let down... I traded it in like a month after getting it.


----------



## Digikal

1)Animal Crossing (GC). I loved being able to play the hidden NES games. I wish they had carried this feature over into some of the newer versions, but sadly I don't see that ever happening again.
2)Wild World. The addition of being able to connect with my friends and run around was awesome.
3)City Folk.

I did not put New Leaf on here because I have only just purchased the title and while I feel like this will soon become my favorite out of the entire series, I don't want to pass judgement on it just yet. I want to give it some time and see how it goes.


----------



## NikoKing

I haven't played New Leaf yet so I'm not including it for the time being. I've played the 3 others though.
1. Animal Crossing on Gamecube
2. City Folk
3. Wild World

I'm blinded by nostalgia because I absolutely loved the gamecube version when it came out. City Folk was fun and enjoyable and so was Wild World.


----------



## Meltd0wn

1) New Leaf - maybe because it is new, and so far I'm really enjoying the new features and being the mayor.

2) is really a tie between the original AC and AC:WW - I loved being able to visit friends and have visitors on WW as well as the portability of playing on my DS anywhere. but with the original I absolutely LOVED being able to play the old classic NES games.  I still slip my original AC game into my wii on occasion just to play the NES games.

4) AC:CF I absolutely hated the fact that you could only play one town per console.  This was the only game that I was forced to share my town with my daughters instead of them getting their own towns (either by having their own games or memory cards). I enjoyed playing the game itself, but not nearly as much as the other 3.


----------



## Gingersnap

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Dagger311

I've played all of the North America releases for countless hours, and here's how I would list them (In order from best to least)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

I feel as though this one just took everything that made Animal Crossing great, and then made it better. I especially like being Mayor, and going to the island. My biggest complaint on this one is making some of the buildings (Like the police station) a request-only thing. I got mine fairly quick, but I've seen people posting online about how it's taken them several weeks to get it.

Animal Crossing: Wild World.

The only reason this one comes above the Gamecube version is because it was portable, and that's where I feel it should be. Consoles tie this game down, in my opinion. My biggest complaint with this one would definitely be the lack of festivals.

Animal Crossing.

I played this one when I was very little, so it already has a soft-spot for me. I do remember one thing I hated about this game was bringing stuff to the dump. I prefer bringing it to Tom Nook (Or Reese now), even if I have to pay a fee.

Animal Crossing: City Folk.

I absolutely did not like this one. I didn't really like the "City" aspect of the game, because I thought it took away from that feel to the game. Other than the city it was basically Wild World with buffed-up graphics and on a console.

New Leaf is by far the best though, at least in my book.


----------



## 3DS Lover

New Leaf
Wild World
Animal Crossing
City folk

Did not like City Folk one bit.


----------



## MadCake

Wild world
City Folk
Animal crossing
Didn't get NL yet


----------



## LemyLekySama

Animal Crossing
New Leaf
City Folk
Wild World


----------



## Mirror

1. New Leaf - improved on the other games on so many levels. 
2. Wild World - Slightly better than Gamecube version, plus it was the first handheld, which means it could go on car trips with you. 
3. Animal Crossing - Original game was pretty good, actually. 
4. City Folk - It was okay, but it introduced the dreaded Super-Fast Grass Wear, and never fixed it, plus the grass wear was uglier.


----------



## Justin

New Leaf
Wild World
Animal Crossing
City Folk

Looks like I'm in agreement with many of you here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

1 3ds
2 wii
3 ds
4 gamecube

each game improved on the last one. Throw away your nostalgia goggles if you actually want to rate videogames or anything.


----------



## Envy

Hm... This is a bit of a tough one. I don't know how I feel between New Leaf and the GCN version right now... However, perhaps, New Leaf should be number one. 

1. New Leaf
2. GCN Version
3. Wild World - Sadly, it wasn't really the Animal Crossing sequel I was expecting. It did do a lot right... Hairstyles/accessories, Wi-Fi, villager pictures, the larger house, etc. However, it ended up inexcusably lacking features from the GCN version, like holidays. Their excuse for removing them made no sense whatsoever, especially since they left the Festive Trees and such in the game, which had no less presence in the game than in the original (as in they were still sold at Nook's store every day before Christmas).
4. City Folk - By far the lowest point of the series. Everybody criticizes it for being "more of the same", but they miss the larger picture, the real issues with the game. In reality it was a lazily made game, of which poor execution ruined most, if not all, of its features. It might have been fun if you had Wi-Fi throughout its lifespan, but I only had it in the beginning, and then the last year (within which I was too busy to play it much), but the single-player was just very poorly made. It's incredible to me to look at this game and then New Leaf. It's amazing how the same team of developers could make such a terrible game as CF, but then turn around and fix so many of those mistakes.



Garrett x50 cal said:


> 1 3ds
> 2 wii
> 3 ds
> 4 gamecube
> 
> each game improved on the last one. Throw away your nostalgia goggles if you actually want to rate videogames or anything.



In this series, I can't see that as true, and no it's not a matter of nostalgia. In between the GCN version and Wild World there are pros and cons. Overall I feel like Wild World was more of a step to the side. It made great improvements, but it took away things I feel were very important to the series.

City Folk was a very poor excuse for an Animal Crossing game. The game was poorly executed, most likely suffering from sheer laziness. I don't know how you could feel like City Folk was an actual improvement over Wild World. But whatever, to each their own. Opinions are opinions, just don't pretend that yours is a fact and everybody else is blinded by nostalgia, because that is not at all what impacts my feelings on Wild World and City Folk.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Envy said:


> Hm... This is a bit of a tough one. I don't know how I feel between New Leaf and the GCN version right now... However, perhaps, New Leaf should be number one.
> 
> 1. New Leaf
> 2. GCN Version
> 3. Wild World - Sadly, it wasn't really the Animal Crossing sequel I was expecting. It did do a lot right... Hairstyles/accessories, Wi-Fi, villager pictures, the larger house, etc. However, it ended up inexcusably lacking features from the GCN version, like holidays. Their excuse for removing them made no sense whatsoever, especially since they left the Festive Trees and such in the game, which had no less presence in the game than in the original (as in they were still sold at Nook's store every day before Christmas).
> 4. City Folk - By far the lowest point of the series. Everybody criticizes it for being "more of the same", but they miss the larger picture, the real issues with the game. In reality it was a lazily made game, of which poor execution ruined most, if not all, of its features. It might have been fun if you had Wi-Fi throughout its lifespan, but I only had it in the beginning, and then the last year (within which I was too busy to play it much), but the single-player was just very poorly made. It's incredible to me to look at this game and then New Leaf. It's amazing how the same team of developers could make such a terrible game as CF, but then turn around and fix so many of those mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> In this series, I can't see that as true, and no it's not a matter of nostalgia. In between the GCN version and Wild World there are pros and cons. Overall I feel like Wild World was more of a step to the side. It made great improvements, but it took away things I feel were very important to the series.
> 
> City Folk was a very poor excuse for an Animal Crossing game. The game was poorly executed, most likely suffering from sheer laziness. I don't know how you could feel like City Folk was an actual improvement over Wild World. But whatever, to each their own. Opinions are opinions, just don't pretend that yours is a fact and everybody else is blinded by nostalgia, because that is not at all what impacts my feelings on Wild World and City Folk.



Actually it is a matter of nostalgia don't believe me? Read some of the posts in the thread. A lot people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to the gamecube version of the game maybe you're not - I never said you were I know I'm not I recently played the gamecube version and it's crap now. 






			
				you said:
			
		

> Overall I feel like Wild World was more of a step to the side. It made great improvements, but it took away things I feel were very important to the series.


 with a statement like that examples are needed. What the E-card reader lmao? The pathetic excuse for an island? The tents/igloos?  As for WW to CF I'm not sure as to where all the deep hatred comes from. The city? So everyone who hates the city in CF must hate NL main street because they're pretty much the same thing. Grass wear? That feature does suck but it's not a game changer.


----------



## xkassidy

NL
WW
CF 
:3


----------



## Envy

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Actually it is a matter of nostalgia don't believe me? Read some of the posts in the thread. A lot people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to the gamecube version of the game maybe you're not - I never said you were I know I'm not I recently played the gamecube version and it's crap now.



You said that each game improved on the previous, and then said to throw away nostalgia glasses. It seemed to me like you were saying that anybody who doesn't agree with that is blinded by nostalgia, hence applying to me.



> with a statement like that examples are needed. What the E-card reader lmao? The pathetic excuse for an island? The tents/igloos?



Understandable. In the post above my response to you, I listed the lack of real holidays. That was a big deal to many, including me. I didn't care much for the E-Card reader, the island wasn't a big deal to me, and the igloos annoyed me because they took away a villager from the regular gameplay a whole day. There was plenty more that was in the GCN version that wasn't in WW. I'm not remembering every last thing, but one thing I'm thinking of is the villagers. You could ask for errands from them in the original, whereas after Wild World you couldn't do that anymore.



> As for WW to CF I'm not sure as to where all the deep hatred comes from. The city? So everyone who hates the city in CF must hate NL main street because they're pretty much the same thing.



No, New Leaf's "city" is different. The only special visitor from a previous game that's in NL's "city" every day is Dr. Shrunk. The others come to town at random times. Some can be unlocked in the "city" at a later time, like Gracie and Katrina. However, having them unlocked there if you wish is a nice touch, I think. The major problem with CF's city was that it took almost all of the special visitors from the past games and put them there to see each and every day. Now we have more visitors coming to our town at random intervals, like Redd. It gives more replay value, as you have a reason to check on the game every day, to see if somebody different is in town. 



> Grass wear? That feature does suck but it's not a game changer.



I don't care for it, but it has never been a part of my problem with CF. I didn't much care for Wild World in that regard either. Of course, there was no path feature, but the towns were dominated by dirt either way. 

Still, I don't know why they insisted on returning the feature. Now that I have an AC game I'm likely to actually play for more than a month, it may become an annoyance for me.

My problems with CF were different. There's the city I mentioned above, which was obviously just a last minute gimmick added. Then there's the villagers. I disliked the way they were handled in WW, but CF somehow went and made it even worse (_much_ worse, actually). You no longer had _any_ options when opening up a conversation with a villager. Thus there were no longer two phases to your conversations with them, and this quickly exposed how little variety there was in what they had to say. The repetition of the past games was far worse in CF. Not only that but they would start saying the same thing, repeatedly, in a row. I couldn't stand that. Plus, they removed the animal pictures, which were a nice goal to look to achieve with your favorite villagers.

Otherwise, there was the pathetic final house size. It's laughable that the DS version had a larger house size than the Wii version. I know what you'll say "But in the DS version you only had one house for multiple players!", and that was their excuse. But it was a bad excuse. I, and likely many others, played WW by myself. I got used to having that house size for myself. I don't care what their reasons were for having the larger house, there was absolutely no excuse for going back to the GCN size for the Wii version. As you see in New Leaf, this excuse didn't hold up for them beyond CF.

Another disappointment was in the pattern design. I thought the ability to design multiple parts of clothes differently would be great, but then I noticed that I had to use my Wii Remote to make patterns. There was no real convenient way to do it, you had to point and click for everything. I have shaky hands, so it made it very difficult for me to make patterns.

There's more, I'm sure, but I haven't really played the game in ages.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Envy said:


> You said that each game improved on the previous, and then said to throw away nostalgia glasses. It seemed to me like you were saying that anybody who doesn't agree with that is blinded by nostalgia, hence applying to me.
> 
> 
> Understandable. In the post above my response to you, I listed the lack of real holidays. That was a big deal to many, including me. I didn't care much for the E-Card reader, the island wasn't a big deal to me, and the igloos annoyed me because they took away a villager from the regular gameplay a whole day. There was plenty more that was in the GCN version that wasn't in WW. I'm not remembering every last thing, but one thing I'm thinking of is the villagers. You could ask for errands from them in the original, whereas after Wild World you couldn't do that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No, New Leaf's "city" is different. The only special visitor from a previous game that's in NL's "city" every day is Dr. Shrunk. The others come to town at random times. Some can be unlocked in the "city" at a later time, like Gracie and Katrina. However, having them unlocked there if you wish is a nice touch, I think. The major problem with CF's city was that it took almost all of the special visitors from the past games and put them there to see each and every day. Now we have more visitors coming to our town at random intervals, like Redd. It gives more replay value, as you have a reason to check on the game every day, to see if somebody different is in town.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for it, but it has never been a part of my problem with CF. I didn't much care for Wild World in that regard either. Of course, there was no path feature, but the towns were dominated by dirt either way.
> 
> Still, I don't know why they insisted on returning the feature. Now that I have an AC game I'm likely to actually play for more than a month, it may become an annoyance for me.
> 
> My problems with CF were different. There's the city I mentioned above, which was obviously just a last minute gimmick added. Then there's the villagers. I disliked the way they were handled in WW, but CF somehow went and made it even worse (_much_ worse, actually). You no longer had _any_ options when opening up a conversation with a villager. Thus there were no longer two phases to your conversations with them, and this quickly exposed how little variety there was in what they had to say. The repetition of the past games was far worse in CF. Not only that but they would start saying the same thing, repeatedly, in a row. I couldn't stand that. Plus, they removed the animal pictures, which were a nice goal to look to achieve with your favorite villagers.
> 
> Otherwise, there was the pathetic final house size. It's laughable that the DS version had a larger house size than the Wii version. I know what you'll say "But in the DS version you only had one house for multiple players!", and that was their excuse. But it was a bad excuse. I, and likely many others, played WW by myself. I got used to having that house size for myself. I don't care what their reasons were for having the larger house, there was absolutely no excuse for going back to the GCN size for the Wii version. As you see in New Leaf, this excuse didn't hold up for them beyond CF.
> 
> Another disappointment was in the pattern design. I thought the ability to design multiple parts of clothes differently would be great, but then I noticed that I had to use my Wii Remote to make patterns. There was no real convenient way to do it, you had to point and click for everything. I have shaky hands, so it made it very difficult for me to make patterns.
> 
> There's more, I'm sure, but I haven't really played the game in ages.






			
				you said:
			
		

> You said that each game improved on the previous, and then said to throw away nostalgia glasses. It seemed to me like you were saying that anybody who doesn't agree with that is blinded by nostalgia, hence applying to me.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion and people such as yourself don't like certain AC games in the same order as I do. Now that doesn't automatically make you blinded by nostalgia but some are as well as some are not.

The house/visitors were valid points in their own way while the others were just nit picking.

House size: I like WW house sizes better for NL but then again I liked having 4 houses in CF.
Patterns: I didn't have much of an issue making patterns and I got a ton of nice ones made by other TBT users.
Pictures: A miniscule feature that I didn't even notice in WW I may try to make an attempt in NL to get a photo but I don't really care all that much as I believe 90% of the NPCs are fugly. 
As for the city taking away the aspect of special visitors I liked the fact I could always go to Redds/shrunk/Katrina everyday I wish he(Redd) there on Main Street. Today was my first day of getting Redd since I started playing back on June 9th in NL which is absolutely ridiculous.




			
				you said:
			
		

> I didn't much care for Wild World in that regard either. Of course, there was no path feature, but the towns were dominated by dirt either way.


What? Are you suggesting WW didn't have paths?


----------



## joeykelly

1. New Leaf - Too epic to describe.
2. Population: Growing! - Was my favorite before New Leaf, I love this game!
3. Wild World - Sometimes I got bored, but this was one of my all time favorite games!
4. City Folk - This was a pretty fun game, I'd spend hours playing, it's just that it's basically an enhanced version of Wild World.


----------



## Rose

Garrett x50 cal said:


> 1 3ds
> 2 wii
> 3 ds
> 4 gamecube
> 
> each game improved on the last one. Throw away your nostalgia goggles if you actually want to rate videogames or anything.


I don't see why you're sore if nostalgia makes a game more enjoyable for someone.

Regardless of that,
1. New Leaf, due to the huge improvement of graphics, a load brand new features, more villagers, clothing options, etc.
2. Gamecube, for nostalgia as well as the beautiful simplicity it has to offer. I have a lot I owe to this game for countless hours of entertainment and memories as a child, and I find it easy to pick it up and be addicted again.
3. Wild World, which did introduce fun, new things to do and see, but a lot of them weren't absolutely detrimental to AC games. Poor, busy graphics were distracting, even in comparison to Gamecube.
4. City Folk, which was a disappointment for many people including myself. I will never understand why they took one of the most wonderful things in an AC game - talking to the animals - and dumbed it down to practically nothing. I didn't play much City Folk(honestly, I wasn't grabbed by it like the other AC games tend to do) and that's a very sure sign of something gone wrong in the series.

I think they're all great and incredible games and have their own pros and cons. I would definitely recommend someone newly discovering the series to at least check out the older games if they can.


----------



## Envy

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion and people such as yourself don't like certain AC games in the same order as I do. Now that doesn't automatically make you blinded by nostalgia but some are as well as some are not.
> 
> The house/visitors were valid points in their own way while the others were just nit picking.



They're not "nitpicking" just because they didn't bother you.



> House size: I like WW house sizes better for NL but then again I liked having 4 houses in CF.
> Patterns: I didn't have much of an issue making patterns and I got a ton of nice ones made by other TBT users.
> Pictures: A miniscule feature that I didn't even notice in WW I may try to make an attempt in NL to get a photo but I don't really care all that much as I believe 90% of the NPCs are fugly.
> As for the city taking away the aspect of special visitors I liked the fact I could always go to Redds/shrunk/Katrina everyday I wish he(Redd) there on Main Street. Today was my first day of getting Redd since I started playing back on June 9th in NL which is absolutely ridiculous.



See, they didn't bother _you_. But they did bother me. The lack of animal pictures and the addition of the city were big issues for many others, not even just me.

I do understand the complaint of Redd in NL. He has only appeared twice for me in more than three weeks, while it feels like I've seen Katrina every other day. Regardless, that doesn't make CF's city any other better in my eyes. Getting to visit them each and every day took away from the experience. It made me have even less of an inclination to play, because everything is set in stone. The special visitors are random, and thus introduce an element of surprise, to look forward to each day.

I think NL perfectly chose which visitors to put in the "city" and which to keep as visitors.



> What? Are you suggesting WW didn't have paths?



I was referring to the grass-wear, which is supposed to be a path making tool.


----------



## Tindre

1: New leaf- just really improved; graphics, everything. Easier to make bells and more stuff to buy with them. socks! xD
2: Wild World- was my second home during a bad time, played it countless hours at night, love the 1am tune a lot. <3
3: Animal Crossing- my first animal crossing game. Bought on release, I think. Loved it. Love the way it scrolls instead of the rolling pin style. Nes games, met Pierce here too.
4: City folk- felt like Wild World but not portable, so I played it once, for an hour, then placed it on the shelf. (Bought it used so not a big loss. :3)


----------



## MadCake

Flame war going on in the comments?
http://www.reactiongifs.com/tag/flame-war/


----------



## Farobi

New Leaf

Surprise surprise! Except not really... New Leaf is practically a must-have on the 3DS, whereas the other other AC games have much cons that prevent them from being more hyped about as compared to NL.

Wild World

First AC game and I loved it! Pretty fun for about few months; i got out of it and into it again around that timespan. Resetti sucksthough, it's not my fault my WiFi is bad!

City Folk

I was never a big fan of home console games, and I have never played CF for more than 10 hours iirc. It really doesn't have that factor that keeps me coming back for more.

Never played GC version yet, but I believe it's gonna be a 3rd!


----------



## ACking

Animal Crossing-Will always be my favorite
New Leaf-I still get the feel of the original game and it has a lot of new features
Wild World- Great game. I played this one a lot because of portability
City Folk-maybe played the game 20 times...


----------



## EpicSnivy

*Animal Crossing*
My first venture into the AC Universe, have had a lot of memories with this game. Just wouldn't feel right to put anything above it.

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
A close second, they tried to revamp the concept by adding a lot of new stuff, makes the game feel fresh again.

*Animal Crossing: Wild World*
Probably my most played Animal Crossing, due to the simplistic feel and the whole portability aspect of the game.

*Animal Crossing: City Folk*
Had a fair bit of fun with this game but to be honest, it's just Wild World on the big screen.


----------



## violetneko

1. New Leaf- I can go on for hours why this is my fave. I love the dresses, island, Main Street; everything 

2. GameCube- I loved the acres in it; I had my own little acre I would have an orchard in. Flowers never died. The collecting sequence for Wisp was fun. And no grass wear DX And wow, the commonality of coelacanth; I loved when it rained because it rained for the ENTIRE DAY. You can easily get 15 Coelacanth in an hour.

3. City Folk- 4. Wild World- I place City Folk higher than Wild World because you could customize all aspects of a shirt, instead of the one design. Also, you can have access to Shampoodle right away. I liked the Gracie sets in CF too. In WW I didn't like everyone living in the same house.


----------



## Deca

I've never played the Gamecube version so my personal rating would be:

Wild World > New Leaf > bghzgbfvfbghn > CF


----------



## RedNoverian

1) Population Growing: This game has the most nostalgia for me. My friends and I played this thing for HOURS. New Leaf is superior in many ways, but the first game will always be my favorite.

2) New Leaf: As stated previously, content-wise the best AC hands down. The graphics can finally compete with the console versions as well.

3) Wild World: Very awesome for its time. Offered a wide range of improvements from the first game. However, I don't see myself ever returning to this game because it has aged pretty badly. Plus, I have New Leaf...

4) City Folk: Underwhelming. Yes, it had a few upgrades from Wild World, but offered nothing groundbreaking. Additionally, the city killed the game for me somewhat. Part of the game is anticipating when certain stores/special characters would show up, but that was significantly reduced due to the city.


----------



## jenikinz

New leaf - I love love love this game!
Wild world - was addicted to it and played it for years...now that I have new leaf it pales in comparison!
Gamecube version - I loved it but playing it made me nauseous.  I would imagine city folk would have the same affect, I have never played city folk.
The panoramic on the gamecube and other systems is too much for me...I do not use the 3d on my ds either as it makes me sick.


----------



## Isabella

New Leaf is the best in the series by far. 
Second best is Wild World since it was my first game, I've reset it many times and it's a very enjoyable game. 
I have the Gamecube version but I never got around to playing much of it..
and I don't own a wii


----------



## WonderK

1. New leaf
2. Animal Crossing GCN
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Lurrdoc

New Leaf > Animal Crossing GC > Wild World > City Folk


----------



## PeterJAK

1) New Leaf
2) Original Animal Crossing
3) City Folk
4) Wild World (I really hate this one)


----------



## Farobi

New leaf
Wild world (nostalgia)
City folk

Never tried the rest


----------



## Amyy

Farobi said:


> New leaf
> Wild world (nostalgia)
> City folk
> 
> Never tried the rest



exact same.

i found it really difficult to earn bells in city folk..


----------



## StarMayor

In order from best to worst, in my humble opinion.

1. New Leaf.
2. Animal Crossing GC
3. Let's Go to the City/City Folk
4. Wild World. 

Looking back on it, when I first played Wild World, I did enjoy it, but now that the other games have come out and when you take the Gamecube version into account, I think it is sub par compared to them. To me, City Folk had some nice charm to it and it beat Wild World, but it still didn't have what the Gamecube one did for me. 

The Gamecube version is awesome, and if New Leaf hadn't come out and shown how great it is, it definitely would be in the top of the list.


----------



## Hound00med

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World (nostalgia purposes really, I was crazy addicted to it for years, I loved it, still do)
3. Population Growing (GC) (I never actually had a GameCube, but recently played it on an emulator, always thought it looked good)
4. City Folk (in my opinion, Wild World was so much better, despite more villagers, bigger town and the holidays back.. Wild World was just better imo)


----------



## dollydaydream

1) New leaf
2) Wild World
3) City Folk

never played GC though


----------



## Miss Renee

1. Population Growing.
2. New Leaf
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Pixlplume

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. City Folk
4. Population Growing

I just don't have that great of a connection to GC because I played Wild World first. I really like playing it on the handhelds!


----------



## Pathetic

1. New Leaf.
2. Population Growing.
3. Wild World.
4. City Folk. (Got boring..but I kinda miss it.)


----------



## woody

RustedWoof said:


> 1) New Leaf: Definitely the best one by far. The ability to take on the roll as the mayor and make tweaks and additions to the town has definitely made this game stand out much more than the past ones. The multiplayer features in this one are also much better, Definitely the best one so far
> 2) Animal Crossing: It had a lot of its own features that weren't kept in the games following it that were really fun i.e. the soccer ball, junk yard, and just the atmosphere of it was different.
> 3) Wild World: Wild World was great because it was Animal Crossing, but handheld... I wasted a lot of hours on it when I was bored lol
> 4) City Folk: Ill be honest City Folk was a big let down... I traded it in like a month after getting it.



so glad i started my Animal Crossing career with New Leaf then!  i will pass on the others...

wow, i think the multiplayer in New Leaf is pretty bad, so if it's a huge improvement over the previous games then that must have been brutal.. -_-


----------



## RubyCherry

1. New Leaf. Because being Mayor is awesome.
2. Population Growing. I really miss the footballs and giving Nook weird codes to get special items.
3. Wild World. I have great memories of this  First AC I ever played.
4. City Folk. For some reason this was called "Let's Go to the City" in Europe :-/ I didn't feel it was enough of an upgrade from WW, and didn't like using the Wii controls.


----------



## Bambi

oath2order said:


> New Leaf - No reason needed
> Wild World - First one I played
> City Folk - I kind of enjoyed it
> Animal Crossing - Far too overrated.



This. Exactly.


----------



## Neli

1. New Leaf - Love the graphics so much, the 3D is incredible, it's portable, you get to be mayor, you can swim, the PWP's, the island.. Everything is just beyond marvelous. 
2. Population Growing - For nostalgia, this game gets second place. My first AC game, as well as my first video game ever. I just love it. The villager dialogue is insane. <3
3. City Folk - I actually loved this game. I played it for the longest. I played it from Christmas of 2008 till the early months of 2013. Five years. It holds a lot of memories. I loved using Wii-Speak with my friends. Everyone gives CF crap, I know the graphics are pretty awful, but it wasn't a BAD game. I loved it. But ever since NL came out, I can't get myself to play it. The leap in graphics is just too tremendous. I can't handle stubby characters anymore. XD Btu sure, sometimes I'll go on just to visit neighbors and whatnot..
4. Wild World - I got this game very late. I got it after I had City Folk. Around 2011, I think. Ugh. The graphics are horrible. It's so pixely. It's so bland. Never been a fan. Can't get myself to play it. It's not AWFUL, it's just not my flavor. I know a LOT of people love WW, though, because it was their first AC game. Tis understandable.


----------



## Zanessa

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Population Growing

Never really owned Wild World.


----------



## kookey

*1. AC: New Leaf* - This is a no brainer, in my opinion, due to the fact that I haven't been this obsessed with a video game in a while. Portability, personality, and replay-ability all make it A-M-A-Z-I-N-G. 

*2. AC: GC/Population Growing* - Yes, this is primarily here because of the nostalgia, however, there are definitely some points that make this a great game over all, if not better than NL in certain ways. Music is by the best in the franchise, lack of grass wear, the varying ground "levels", THE NES GAMES, the ghost guy, and my favorite: THE GYROID! I miss having a wiggling gyroid by the house. 

*3. AC: CF* - Didn't like the grass wear AT ALL but I did like the direction it was going from GC. Graphics were a lot to be desired (especially on an HD tv =_=) but it was definitely a necessary game because I'm sure NL would not have been nearly as great if they hadn't learned from CF. CF has all the aspiring content that NL then learned from and made better. I miss the constellations. 

*4. AC: WW* - Played it a bit. Didn't really like it. Didn't like the sharing homes thing, nor the lack of holidays. The portability is a bonus for sure, and had I played it BEFORE CF, I probably would have liked it more.


----------



## Lepidoptera

1. New Leaf: Being Mayor and all that comes with it. I like celebrating holidays.
2. Wild World: It was the first animal crossing I played. It mainly gets this
spot for me for being able to use anywhere.
3. Animal Crossing: I bought it used when I was actively playing WW. I played
it a week before never getting back to it. I'm sure its a great game, its just
AC being on a handheld is a must for me.

Not adding City Folk because I don't have a Wii and therefore don't own CF.


----------



## Isabella

1- new leaf: best features, graphics, the island, and being mayor
2- wild world: first game i played in the series and what got me addicted to it. so much nostalgiaaa
3- animal crossing gamecube:i got this after playing wild world so my expectations were kind of messed up, i probably should have played it first. it's good but getting used to all the newer features it feels weird playing it.
I never owned city folk


----------



## itzafennecfox

1. New Leaf - first game I ever really got into and tried to make bells, expand my house, etc. instead of just dressing up cool and messing around with villagers.
2. GC - the starter game with Aurora as one of my villagers, was pretty fun
3. City Folk - Meh, not much I can say about it. 
And I don't have Wild World.


----------



## meo

1. Animal Crossing GameCube: It'll always be the one that started it all for me. It's also the one
with the best soundtrack in my opinion.
2. New Leaf: I really loved the new mayor concept and pwp options.
3. Wild World: I'm not sure why this one gets so much hate. I still love it quite a lot but it
does rank last for me.

I've never played City Folk so.


----------



## mariop476

New Leaf/GC
It's a tough choice.
WW
CF

I found City Folk tiresome and boring.


----------



## Kip

1. New Leaf: This has most of the stuff I've been longing for.

2. City Folk: I had the best time of my life while playing this.

3. Wild World: So many memories & my first AC game.

4. Original: This game is wonderful and relaxing. This would've been 3rd but I've had more experiences with WW.


----------



## ShadowWolfAlpha

New Leaf: Graphics, more items, you're a mayor - etc etc etc
Wild World: First AC game. Loved it to bits! Used to play online with it soooo much
City Folk: HATED THIS POS! Firstly it was Wild World with 'umpt' up graphics. The city was just terrible. Nothing really new added and finally, it was on a console. I'm too impatient to have to walk downstairs, turn on Wii and wait for the loading screen just to play it for 20-30 minutes (since after that, you've pretty much got nothing left to do).

Didn't play anything else - I apologies if my hatred for CF offended anyone


----------



## beffa

Games I've played… 

1. New Leaf
AMAZING, no explanation needed.

2. Animal Crossing (GC)
Holds a nostalgic value but I actually really enjoyed that game. Lots of things to do, fun dialog. 

3. City Folk
This would have been at the bottom if it weren't for Wild World. I found City Folk repetitive, boring and unnecessary. Events were boring, shops were boring, dialog was boring, earning money was difficult and doing everything in general bored me. I liked the large town and maps though, and I also enjoyed it because I TT'd so much and just didn't give a flying **** about it. 

4. Wild World
Boring. That's all.


----------



## Byngo

New Leaf: This game is, by far, the best AC game ever. In my opinion of course, but I'd be willing to bet it really is the best. 

GameCube: This places 2nd for nostalgia. That's really the only reason~

Wild World/City Folk: They both place the same for me. Didn't care for either version. Unlike ACGC and ACNL, I only played these 2 for a few months.


----------



## Dembonez19

New Leaf is #1. They brought back a lot of my favorite features, and I love the graphics and new perks.
Population Growing is #2. I enjoyed the bigger town and the larger range of dialogue between my character and the villagers.

City Folk and Wild World are tied for me. I enjoyed them, but I got bored with City Folk once I went through all of the seasons since my town was "complete" by then. Wild World ended up being reset a number of times. I just didn't have that much fun with it, and I had no one to play it with anyway.


----------



## Wholockian

New Leaf- No reason needed
Population Growing!- Football, Wishing Well, Your own personal gyroid, sports day - it's just awesome
Wild world- Only as you could stop villagers from moving (and flower day)
Let's go to the city- A good game, but I was expecting a bit more


----------



## xTurnip

Heh... well I've been playing Animal Crossing: Population Growing for 11 years now... and that's the only one I've played... but I think New Leaf is going to blow my mind compared to the first one... XD


----------



## chainosaur

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing
3. City Folk

Wild World is left unrated since I've never played it.


----------



## SodaDog

New Leaf: It's quite an improvment.
City Folk: Better than wild world, because wild world was limited.
GameCube: Still great after a decade!
Wild World: It's good, but it feel quite limited.


----------



## irisubunny

1. new leaf
2. animal crossing
3. wild world
4. city folk


----------



## UchiCherry

1. New Leaf - AMAZING! 
2. Animal Crossing - More fun things that were took out in future AC games. Example: Morning Aerobics (cute!), Islanders, wishing well
3. City Fold/Let's go to The City - It's not handheld but it's better than WW, still similar but little things have been added, not much though
4. Wild World - graphics are disappointing and not much to do.


----------



## beth19

best new leaf    wild world ok  cf the worst


----------



## bluegoat14

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Wild World

I honestly enjoyed them all.


----------



## Boidoh

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing
3. City Folk
4. Dobutsu no Mori (N64)
5. Wild World


----------



## Tenyu

1. Animal Crossing (best dialogue, best atmosphere, best hourly themes, huge towns)
2. New Leaf (so much to customize, decent hourly themes, lackluster dialogue)
3. Wild World (godawful music, pathetic holidays)
4. City Folk (essentially a port of the WW - apart from the holidays, the only changes made were bad ones)

Despite my harsh words for some of the installments I've thoroughly enjoyed every game in the series.


----------



## XTheLancerX

1. Original. NONE of the other games feel the same... The first game was the TRUE animal crossing, charming, simple, amazing...

2. New Leaf/Wild World are tied for me. New Leaf was great with all the features and all, but Wild World because of nostalgia. I was still new to animal crossing, my cousins played it and we linked up all the time, I always was fascinated how the towns were always different.

3. City Folk. Wild World on the Wii, with better graphics and some more bugs. Thats pretty much all it was. Blegh!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

1. *Wildworld* Though it was cheesy, horrible graphics, and weeds in every place possible, it was still the only game that I managed to get all the squirrel villagers into one game.

In between. *GameCube; Animal Crossing* It was amazing, I played this when I was about 6 or 7 and could never remember why I didn't just glue myself to my cousins floor to keep playing it.

2. *New leaf* I think the point of which the graphics are amazing and it still feels like Animal Crossing is really good, though it would be first if they brought back some of the WW and GC villagers

3. *City Folk* In honest opinions, CF was a complete mishap and AC is only really for handheld games or the gamecube. They just redid WW and put in some extra crab stuff that made no sense. It was a waste of $30 dollars.


----------



## Julum

1. New Leaf
It has stuff from the GC game, and so much more!
2. GC
This is here because of all the things this game had that others didn't.
3. City Folk
This was way better than Wild World, in my opinion, Pro designs, better holidays, etc.
4. Wild World
The weakest title in the series, in my opinion. Completely worse than the Wii title which I think polished up some of Wild World's flaws. (And the game REALLY needed Pro designs, in my opinion.)


----------



## JCnator

From best to worst :

ACNL : This game manages to glue my eyes on my 3DS for two months. There's much more variety of stuff to do compared to the rest of the franchise, and it's satisfying as heck to achieve our goals.

AC (GCN) : Sure, it did lost a lot of its luster since ACWW was released, but it contained enough charm to warrant nostalgia since it's the first Animal Crossing I ever played. 

ACWW : Although online play and more customization rekindled my interest back in its heyday, it felt like bare-bones compared to ACNL and AC (GCN).

ACCF : No major additions excluding the city and WiiSpeak, tacked-on motion controls, and lifeless graphics didn't helped the carbon copy of ACWW to hold an average AC gamer longer than a few weeks. Quite possibly the most disappointing iteration ever!


----------



## Megan.

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. City Folk


----------



## Saranghae

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. City Folk

I think handheld is the best way to play ac.


----------



## Osaka

1. New Leaf/Animal Crossing (New Leaf has different interesting updates and the original is the reason why we have these other AC's imo)
2. City Folk (music was the same, liked the city, could have done a bit better, still can't get that stupid perfect town, introduced me to the AC gaming world)
3. Wild World (music was dull, don't mind the graphics (kinda like them ^^), a bit hard to get a perfect town , not too many events)


----------



## Gizmodo

Saranghae said:


> 1. New Leaf
> 2. Wild World
> 3. City Folk
> 
> *I think handheld is the best way to play ac*.



100% Agree


----------



## Toffee

NL
GC
WW
CF

I will say though I think cf is probably much better than ww but I just never got into using wii so it kind of went to waste.. ):
Looking back on ww, I think it got really overrated. Maybe I'm just super spoiled now by new leaf but the graphics were pretty terrible haha. And there wasn't much of a difference in the gameplay at all, it was a handheld gamecube version but I felt it removed some of the great features that the gc version held without replacing it with new ones.


----------



## DragonKeeper422

1. New Leaf
2. Wide World
3. City Folk (Only because I hardly played)


----------



## Blu Rose

Of the ones I have played:

Dobutsu No Mori e+ (Japanese Gamecube Animal Crossing second release)
Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Animal Crossing: City Folk (only because I hacked the town and have nothing to do on it anymore... Considering restarting)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I've never played the GC version...

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. Animal Crossing (because I have never played, I cannot rate off of others experience)
4. City Folk


----------



## Officer Berri

1. Population Growing. While the graphics aren't as nice, and the body models and pattern making is simple, everything else about the game is ALSO simple, and yet it seems like it has more life. The villager personalities had more oomph to them. Cranky villagers were grumpy older men, not friendly guys who like to occasionally make "I'm old lol" jokes. The snooty villagers had their catty moments, where in New Leaf they're just the rich girl friend.

The whole point of Population growing is to live. You get into the game, you live your life, you have no other responsibilities besides paying off your house. Also... no grass deterioration. ♥♥♥ I can run around to my heart's content. Also Quetzal. ♥ Quetzal~ and Officer Copper has a personality! He seems like a young gung-ho officer who occasional slips into 'off duty' mode when he talks.

The town is also feels so much bigger, and we have more villagers in our towns!

2. New Leaf. Because of all the advancements to the clothing, collectibles, houses, new villager species and personalities, and the graphics. Everything else is... meh. Grass deterioration haunts me constantly, even if I do not run. Becoming Mayor is pretty boring and annoying. I was already pretty much mayor in the old games since I did everything for the town anyways. The only new bit is that I get to decide where decorations and new buildings go. I kind of like placing buildings... but the decorations are really meh. The town is super small. Adding too many decorations makes it feel even smaller. Also, why on earth can't I decide where the villagers go in the first place? There's little point in designing an nice town if Freya really feels she  needs her house right in the middle of where a main path goes. ...Also the fact I even have to lay down a path period because I have to control my walking due to grass deterioration is another ugh.

Losing my hairstyle after I leave the game for a while and coming back and having to pay 3000 bells to fiddle with sliders instead of selecting exactly what I want and praying I slid them to the right position? No thank you. All those limits that prevented me from unlocking everything as quickly as suited my playing style? Annoying as heck. Having a nice feature that relies on you living in a big city where you'll pass others who also play the game? Even more annoying. Even as mayor I have no ability to inform the town that I'm going to be gone so that at the very least I can pause flowers dying/weeds growing (at least I constantly have beautiful town set up so this doesn't happen... I need those flowers to curb the grass deterioration!) and stop villagers from up and leaving? UGH.

3. Wild World. It felt empty and bland... plus I had a lot of dirt all the time. This is probably why I hate grass deterioration so much. I had to deal with mud in a game that didn't even HAVE it yet! o_o Sure it added hats... but I could never get shampoodle so the hats only served to hide the hair I got and hated at the start of the game.

4. City Folk. Or as I would call it: Wild World with a city and grass deterioration... using Wiimote controls. *shudders* The grass deterioration is what prevented me from ever buying this game though. And then they put it in New Leaf... ;-;


----------



## Prothervents

I'd say City Folk is the best of the 3 Animal Crossing games. The NES games from the GameCube version took a long time to collect and most of them weren't very interesting. (and there's a Virtual Console for that now).
The best thing about the DS version is the portability, which makes it a lot easier to check in on your town during holidays when you're visiting family or something like that.
Still, the Wii version has all the gameplay, better graphics, some extra's and free DLC. I certainly enjoyed it for 145 hours, although it would have been nice if they'd added some more extra content that wasn't in the previous versions.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Garrett x50 cal said:


> 1 3ds
> 2 wii
> 3 ds
> 4 gamecube
> 
> each game improved on the last one. Throw away your nostalgia goggles if you actually want to rate videogames or anything.



So the proper way to rate games is in what order they came out and not on whether you enjoyed them.
Good to know.

1) New Leaf - Improved on all the other games and added extras
2) Animal Crossing GC - Fun, original and extra cute
3) Wild World - It was alright but could've been much better, I don't remember too much of it as I got bored pretty quick.
Never played CF.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Wow, same order as you! LOL.


----------



## Lazyrs9090

1) New Leaf
Uses so much features from previous entries to make an entirely new blend.

2) Doubutsu no Mori e+
I imported this game two years ago. I started learning Japanese in school, so this was a great opportunity to learn the language and play Animal Crossing. This game is just a translated version of AC:GC overseas with so much added features. Many players assume that Wild World brought features such as medicine, friendship points, those new K.K. songs, etc. into the series, but e+ did all that. You even had Crazy Redd doing "public work projects" for you!

3) Animal Crossing
I played Wild World first. 2 years after playing the Wii version, I played this. This just felt like... it felt like Animal Crossing! I missed out a lot by playing this 8 years after its release, but I couldn't believe the feeling. This game is the epitome of Animal Crossing (overseas, of course)

4) Wild World
Broadened customization. Graphics were understandable being a DS game. Wi-Fi features were just amazing.

5) City Folk
I was impressed how the graphics improved, and had similarities with the GCN version. I immediately thought this would surpass AC:GC. I was wrong. Don't get me wrong, I loved City Folk, but if I was on and off with that game because the only thing it had to keep players going was Wi-Fi and DLC.

I haven't played Doubutsu no Mori or Doubutsu no Mori +, but I know that DnM+ is just a GameCube port with little features to get players to play on the GameCube, much like how ACCF wanted their WW to play on the Wii.


----------



## teanigami

1. New Leaf - Pretty much speaks for itself. I can't tell you how happy I am with this game! Some small complaints, but nothing is perfect. This is pretty close in my opinion. I don't have a whole lot to say about it since I'm still kind of new to it. 9.99999/10 

2. City Folk - This was the second AC game I played and I enjoyed it for a long time, and still enjoy it now. It's a little annoying to have to play it in my living room, but having the big TV screen is awesome and it makes me feel like I'm there. As for the city, I'm disappointed that there isn't more to do. I only ever go to the city to buy Gracie furniture and paintings. I loved the graphics in this game also. I started playing this way before New Leaf and I still love the way it looks. BUT, I was soooo on an off with this game it's sad.. Overall 8/10 

3. Animal Crossing - I really enjoyed this game and it will always hold a special place because it introduced me to animal crossing. I never got to play it very much, but every time I played it I really enjoyed it. There wasn't too much going on and that's part of why I loved it. 7/10

4. Wild World - This is actually the only AC game I dislike, contrary to popular opinion. I CAN'T get into it. The delay you get when you switch from buttons to stylus makes doing anything kinda meh. I did enjoy having Limberg, Olivia and Twiggy as my first villagers though. Just because I'm such a fan, I still plan to keep this game. There's not a single AC game that I hate enough to not play at all. xD 5/10


----------



## cubes

This is based on the 4 games I've played,

1) New Leaf; often times, I'll enjoy earlier entries in game series over the newer ones (i.e. pokemon), but with AC, new leaf has been my favorite hands down. I started using the game for online play, I've actually put more thought into my town, and overall I've completed much more than I ever have in any AC prior. Everything just seems so perfect for some reason?

2) Wild World; Nostalgia. I can't say much more really. It was my first Animal Crossing game, and I absolutely loved it. Though the graphics may certainly be lacking compared to todays standards, I'll never forget some of my best video game memories with this game.

3) Population Growing; Though probably the only game I've actually played least, I'd almost tie this game with WW. I loved early beginnings of AC, and this game just offered so much content for practically being the first title (excluding the original of course). Again, I didn't experience many of the holidays, I never even unlocked the final Nook shop or fully upgraded my house, but I still loved playing around and visiting the island! (Now that I think about it, though impossible, it would be extremely interesting to see Nintendo create an HD-Remake of this. Nothing 'new' exactly, just a simple remake for say, the Wii U. Maybe I'm the only one who'd like it though)

4) City Folk; I feel like all the time I've spent on this game was for almost nothing. I truly felt a sense of never-ending boredom after the first few months. And now after playing NL, I don't know if I'd ever truly be able to return back to this game.


----------



## OnAvance

I have tons of mixed feelings about each game that I don't think I can properly rank them from best to worst.. but I'll try my best.

New Leaf- Of course this game is just totally out of the others' leagues. It adds so many new features and things to do. For me, personally, it just doesn't feel as much like Animal Crossing. Maybe it's because I know of more people that play it and how popular it is (when I was little I always thought of Animal Crossing as something only me and a few others know about lol), or because it just seems so different from the others; idk but it feels so different to me. Don't get me wrong, I love it to death. I mean, it's Animal Crossing, I love it no matter what! I just don't have that same feeling about it that I had with the others. I'm not too fond of the music, but I do like the unlockables. It keeps you playing for a long time. I also love the clothes and the way you can customize your character. Socks and shoes  I'm not too sure about Main Street.. it feels sort of random to me and out of place. I LOVE re-tail. This is the first Animal Crossing game I've played that I'm actually really putting effort into: the museum, my house, villager pictures, etc. I legitimately sometimes stay up until 6am when the day restarts so I can catch my fossils and do other daily tasks. I think this game is just going to keep growing and growing on me and I can see myself playing it for a LONG time. In conclusion, I definitely think the atmosphere of this game is pretty different but change isn't always a bad thing. THis game is going to keep growing on me and it definitely has me addicted already. Sorry that was so ramble-y xD

Animal Crossing - This is the game I've played the least of, but I just love the atmosphere, soundtrack, and simplicity. This series is always about atmosphere for me, and the original is just spot on with what the series intends. Everything is slower, quaint, and so relaxing. I'm not sure that's something that can be replicated. It also had some very unique features like the aerobics, sports day, soccer balls, and islanders. I really wish ACNL had islanders like that. 

City Folk - Despite everyone's hatred for this game, I was young and I enjoyed playing it and that's what matters to me. I loved the graphics, still do, and the soundtracks and holidays and atmosphere. I just really enjoyed this game even though I wasn't able to play it as much (being a console game). I loved how the maps had the cliffs, too. I enjoyed the City but felt like something was missing from it. Overall I didn't have any expectations for this game so that's why I liked it.  

Wild World - This is definitely the game I spent the most time on. It was my first Animal Crossing game and I loved it so much. I used wi-fi all the time and used Action Replay and it really was more of a "game" for me as opposed to actually living with the town and day to day aspect of it. I restarted a bunch of times and just was pretty reckless with this game but I spent hours and hours playing lol 
I cheated to get all of my bells and just ended up working for giveaways on forums but hey, I still enjoyed it. In retrospect, the graphics were pretty terrible (but you get used to them when you're playing I suppose), the town was too big for being a portable game (IMO) and the entire game was pretty much just empty. Not a lot of events, nothing really going on and nothing to do. If I didn't use wifi I don't know what I would've done with myself hahah the game was just so empty.


----------



## Imbakatten

1. Animal Crossing GC, This is my childhood! <3
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf, one word AMAZING!
3. Wild World, Played this with my friend and we had alot of fun.
3. Animal Crossing 64, Only played it once.
4. Animal Crossing Lets Go To The City, It was like WW, I hate the city. Made new friends.


----------



## Holla

1. New Leaf (I think we all know why)
2. City Folk (It was ok I suppose)
3. Wild World (Very limited on what you could do, small town, had to share a house etc,)

I would have loved to play the original GameCube version, but I never had a GC as a kid...  Most of my friends did though.


----------



## Neriifur

1.) New Leaf
2.) Original (First game)
3.) Wild World (I didn't like it.. it had too many limitations.  The Gamecube one was far more interesting to me.)


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

1. New Leaf --> I like how it essentially forces you to be involved with the game wear as with the predecessors after you finish working with Nook, you wouldn't have to be as involved with villagers. 

2- Animal Crossing (GC)- I played this when it first came out, and it's what got me hooked to the series. I used to come home from school everyday and play it. However thats because I didn't really have many other games to play. Because of it's Nostalgia factor it ranks up.

3- Wild World- Essentially it's a port of the GC's Animal Crossing, with a few more improvements, but it doesn't have the nostalgia factor.

4- City Folk- I've never played this so I don't have a valid opinion on it


----------



## misslollipop

New Leaf- my brother got it for Christmas and when he was asleep I would play as Mayor. LOL, the look on his face when he woke up with a yellow bench. But then my birthday came around, and I got AC:NL. I find it relieves my stress better as I am Mayor and have all the power. Beautiful graphics and lovely smooth gameplay.
City folk- I am only putting this second as I have a huge problem with WW. Bad gameplay and I hate the City.
Wild World- Horrid childhood memory of this. I was six. I had a huge addiction to WW, it was my first Animal Crossing. I had managed to pay off my loan (the 598,000 one!) and I was sooooo happy! Then two seconds later my game bugged and froze, I didn't touch the Game card or anything! I booted my game again, and I was back to 1,00 bells. I hardly ever played it again.


----------



## Orbis

New Leaf: Do I really need to say anything about this game? Aside from the people who have their nostalgia goggles on (which is not a bad thing mind you), I have yet to see someone who thinks there's a better AC game than this. The level of overall customization is incredible, being the mayor is awesome, the new villagers are cool, etc. etc. I probably don't have anything to say that hasn't already been said, but I've had this game for 3 months and love it to pieces. 

Population Growing: Since I'm probably on the younger side of people posting on this forum, this wasn't my first Animal Crossing game. This was my second, and the game I've probably played the most over the 5 1/2 years I've been playing Animal Crossing. It seems so odd compared to the other games nowadays, but it has some things I legitimately miss. For example: 
-Having 15 villagers
-Wisp, who is a godsend when you haven't played in a while
-The acre system

Since they're technically the same game, I should probably mention Dobutsu no Mori e+, which I have played. It's not too different, but the added villagers are nice and being able to shop at Nook's after hours is just... odd.

City Folk: Ahh, my first Animal Crossing game. Seems like so long ago I got it that Christmas of 2008. I have mixed feelings about this game. On one hand, it was indeed my first AC game and the one that made the largest impression on me. On the other, it definitely has some flaws, such as VILLAGERS SAYING THE SAME FREAKING THINGS- sorry, that bugged me when I was 10, it still bugs me now. I actually quite like the city unlike most people, and I really liked seeing all the villagers in the square. It gave the game so much atmosphere to me, and I still think it was the best aspect of it that no other game has had so far. 

I actually haven't played WW, but I think it would probably go last. The holidays are something that really makes the Animal Crossing games, and having weird, made-up holidays would probably ruin it for me.


----------



## Alette

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
Yes, I absolutely love this game. I love the customisation of both the furniture and the town, I love the addition of QR codes, which is amazing because it means that so many designs can be shared so easily. I love how easy it is to connect with friends, as I always found it hard to do so in City Folk and Wild World. The fact that you can become mayor, but still have three other characters is awesome too. I love the island and the island minigames, as well as all the different holidays, especially April Fools. Overall, this game is amazing, and I think it is longer-lasting for new players than the others. 

*Animal Crossing: City Folk*
My family and I played on this game a lot. We'd sit in the living room on weekends and take it in turns to play on our own characters, go to the city, earn money and pay off our loans. It was something that brought our family together in a way,. as we all strived to donate enough to the town fund to get the windmill and the fountain. I really enjoyed this game, but can see why others didn't. It wasn't portable, and the dialog was very stale and repetitive. 

*Animal Crossing: Wild World*
I played this game when I was maybe 6 or 7 and found it very difficult to earn money, so the enjoyment I had was limited. I did like interacting with villagers, but Lyle and his insurance policies creeped me out, and so did Redd. I always avoided going in his tent and didn't even open his letters after I was sold a fake painting by him. 

Looking back, I can see why people prefer Wild World to City Folk, but for me, City Folk offered more enjoyment, perhaps because I was older and understood the game and the goals better, or maybe because I could play with the family more.


----------



## zToast

1. Animal Crossing Wild world
2. Animal Crossing
3. Animal Crossing New Leaf
4. Animal Crossing City Folk


----------



## Sanaki

New Leaf 
GameCube, though I barely played it, it had nice little features.
WW - no holidays, but I played this for a looong time.
CF - pretty boring.


----------



## Fairy

1. New leaf
2. GC
3. City folk
4. wild world


----------



## Kip

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. GC
4. Wild World

tbh I love all of these game a great amount. WW is at the bottom only cause it had so many limitations compared to the others.


----------



## poliwag0

New Leaf- amazing in every way possible <3
Wild World- kind of ugly, but at least it's portable
City Folk- don't like it because it's not portable


----------



## Glaceon2000

1. New Leaf
So many things were added to AC with this game. Being mayor, diving, island tours etc. There are little things they changed I liked too, like the flowers being in four instead of three, and lilies and violets. Also, new personalities were added for the first time in the series, giving new dialog and villagers. Campsites make it easier to control who moves into your town, which I love. (I got one of my dreamies from the campsite) All of these things, and others which I probably forgot, are why New Leaf is the best game in the series so far. 

2. Wild World
This game was the first AC game that was portable, which meant it was a lot easier to play than GameCube or City Folk. Think about it, if you wanted to play GC or CF, you had to start up your GameCube/Wii and wait for it to load. Then you have to start the game, and wait for that to load too! With WW you can just open your DS, and it's there, ready to play. This is the number one reason it's number two on this list. 

The holidays (or the lack of them) didn't bug me a lot. I liked how they made up new holidays on the game. Plus, it has no grass wear, something that annoys me on CF and NL. There IS dirt everywhere though, one of the only things I dislike about this game. But, overall, WW is really the second best game in the series.

3. City Folk.
While I did start with City Folk, no portability and grass wear is what put it down here. I know grass wear is useful for making paths, but I've disliked it from the beginning. It's also a lot worse in CF than it is in New Leaf. In my first town, my grass wear was awful. I don't think it really has to be in the AC series. 

The thing I DID like in City Folk was the city. A lot of people don't like it, but I loved it. You didn't have to wait forever for shops to open like in New Leaf, they were right there for you. CF was my first AC game, so I'll always have great memories of it. So even though it's 3rd, that doesn't mean it isn't a great game. 

I didn't rank the GameCube AC, because I've never played it.


----------



## Amalthea

1. New Leaf is definitely the best game I've played so far. There's so much to do and I love all the new features and characters and how the personality types aren't as harsh and cruel as they were in previous games. It's easy to connect and play with friends, there are so many different customization options for your character and your town, and there's never a dull moment. Really a brilliant title for this series.

2. The GC Animal Crossing was my first and holds a lot of sentimental value and memories from my childhood. I love the atmosphere provided by the graphics, simplistic gameplay, and music. I have a lot of fond memories from this game.

3. I was really excited for City Folk when it first came out, and I LOVED the addition of the shopping center and the new customization and shopping options. It was so fun and exciting to be able to buy new things and explore new stores. I don't play it anymore, though.

4. Wild World was a real disappointment for me. I found it difficult to navigate and do anything, it was difficult for me to play with others, and I foumd it kinda boring. I liked some of the new dialogue paths with the villagers, but that was the only real enjoyment I got from the game.


----------



## MageFace

1) Animal Crossing GC for being my first. Yeah, the other 3 released to the U.S. have more features but the GC version will always hold a special place in my heart.

2) New Leaf. So many new features and villagers. Public Works Projects and two types of online play plus the chat feature for best friends is just wonderful.

3) Wild World. I miss Gulliver in his UFO and bottled messages.

4) City Folk. I played this one less then a month. I've never been too comftorable with the wiimote. Other then that it was fun.


----------



## Gummysaur

1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf, because I am the only person on TBT who hasn't played any of the other games.


----------



## N64dude

1.Animal Crossing New Leaf:My first AC game ever i have enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## keybug55

1. New Leaf
2. Gamecube
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I only played Wild World and New Leaf, so for me...
1) New Leaf- Everything is very smooth and graphics are great. Becoming mayor is a great twist to the already fun game. The new features such as being able to choose where you want your house as well as villagers having random spots it town are great compared to Wild World's set villager plots. Public works projects are a good addition too. They allow more customization to the town rather than simply allowing you to plant plants. The island and the Tours are a great addition. They allow more fun in multiplayer. And te list goes on and on.
2) Wild World- It was a really fun game. I spent countless hours playing it, but after coming from new leaf, the game was laggier. The screens were not fully utilized since you only use the bottom screen mostly. There is also a great lack in customization in town coming from new leaf. Villagers already have set plots. That is good though so it will be easier to make paths. You can't do as much in multiplayer as in New Leaf. Despites these lacks, it was still a great game for its time.


----------



## Goth

1.new leaf
2.city folk
3.wild world
4.population growing


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> 1.new leaf
> 2.city folk
> 3.wild world
> 4.population growing



...what? @ #4

1.WildWorld&GameCube(nostalgia reasons,k?)
2.New Leaf
3. Doubotsu No Mori e+(interesting game with changes)
4.City Yolk(Folk) (Wild World on crack.)


----------



## goodra

1. new leaf
really great. not sure if i would've played it if it was closer to the older games in style and stuff, but they added lots of new things and it's easily the best of the 4

2. population growing
nostalgia reasons i guess?? i still play it sometimes

3. city folk
first ac game i could use wifi in, i have a lot of good memories with it and played it all the time. i don't see how so many people disliked it haha

4. wild world
didn't play it too much, it was just ok compared to the others. i haven't been able to play it again since new leaf


----------



## spamurai

jebug29 said:


> I'm going to include some of the Japanese versions in mine.
> 
> 1. New Leaf
> 2. City Folk
> 3. Animal Forest e+
> 4. Animal Crossing GC
> 5. Wild World
> 6. Animal Forest 64
> 
> New Leaf is great, CF was fun and I spent a lot of time on it, *e+ was everything that ACGC wasn't because Japan is a bunch of mean butts*, ACGC was great and I love it, WW was good but the graphics are bad and a lot of stuff just isn't there, and 64 is okay, but I can't read the Japanese - plus it has less features than all of them.



The only features the *N64* version doesn't have is the real-time simulation and some residences.
It was then ported to Gamecube with the addition of a real-time clock/museum etc, (then translated into English becoming *Population Growing*)
The *e+* version is no different from the US version of *Population Growing*. They're the same. In fact *doubutsu no mori e+* is a direct translation of the western version, (after having been translated from *doubutsu no mori+*) and having been translated back into Japanese from English to include the *e*xtra Western holiday items, hence the '*e*'.

This is how I'd rank them:

*1. Animal Crossing: Population Growing (/doubutsu no mori e+)*
Mainly because this was the game I spent the most time on and I like the integrated NES games and e-Reader/GBA features. It was fun playing NES games whilst in the game and made your house look really awesome xD

*2.Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
Comes as a close second to the GCN version. The graphics are amazing as is the gameplay and game features. If New Leaf had NES games, I'd of put it top xD

*3. Animal Forest (doubustu no mori 64 /doubutsu no mori+)*
This is a cool title. It's pretty much the gamecube version without real-time. The best thing about this version is that the villagers ask you to do more work than other titles. 

*4. Animal Crossing: Wild World*
This could have been ranked higher because it was an ok game. I just didn't like the room at the top of the house where everyone had to sleep and the graphics were average. It wasn't the worst game in the world though.

*5. Animal Crossing: City Folk*
Another good game, but I rank it my least favourite because I hated the controls. I played it for a while but I soon got tired of pointing the wii-mote at the tv. Also this game doesn't let the villagers prompt for work as much as previous titles.


----------



## Remakine

New Leaf, Population Growing, WW, City Folk. 

*New Leaf* is 1st because it has seemingly surpassed the rest with customization, things to do and uniqueness of villagers. The game just feels so much better on a handheld than on a console anyway imo.

*Pop. Growing* is 2nd because of nostalgia factor. Was the first and I mean FIRST video game I had ever bought with my own money and I played that game until the disc was so scratched that it could be played anymore (circa 2008). Not to mention, it had a really quaint and homey feeling to it. Warms me up inside to remember those days. (I wish they would've brought back the diary function for New Leaf though.)

*WW* is 3rd because it was a step in the right direction for Nintendo in terms of quality and customization. Hairstyles, more furniture, lots more things and plus handheld and Wi-Fi capabilities, plus the first time you can ACTUALLY hang out in a town with friends. (no using the GC memory cards for "hanging out and visiting each others town" like what even..) but it did feel like it was missing something. (also, weeds were just HORRIBLE in this game.)

*City Folk* is 4th because it was a step backwards. It was exactly like WW but with a "shopping district" that was a bit over-hyped in commercials. Nintendo didn't add much other than the fact you could get your shoes changed, and a couple of new villagers(?) and furniture.


----------



## Toeto

Gamecube
New Leaf
Wild World
Let's go to the city


----------



## shasha

Gummysaur said:


> 1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf, because I am the only person on TBT who hasn't played any of the other games.



Your not the only person! I'm only 11 and wasn't even alive when the GC animal crossing came out! So my favorite game is New leaf but I do own City Folk, just never played it!


----------



## SereneMidnight

1. New Leaf
2. GCN AC
3. City Folk
4. Wild World


----------



## The Hidden Owl

1. New leaf-Duh.
2. AC GCN-Awesomely nostalgic
3. City Folk-way better version of Wild World
4. Wild World-Supo Lamo. Terrible graphics and hardly any cool, exclusive features. In fact, they left stuff out, including villagers.


----------



## debinoresu

ACNL: wow gr10 beautiful it did everything I wanted improved AND MORE
AC:GC: I dont remember it much but its nostalgic, has bow and meow, and its prob better than ww or cf
CF: bc I hated ww
WW: OK I PLAYED THIS GAME FOR 3. DAMN. YEARS. SAME TOWN. SAME EVERYTHING. and I never. NEVER payed off my house. never even got ****ing CLOSE to paying off my house. I couldnt make enough money to break even in that damn game, it was excruciating. I decided to make a return to it later and found it so damn boring, and the graphics were so bad. usually im not one to complain about graphics, like if its a good game I dont mind, but damn


----------



## estypest

1. AC New Leaf ... no question.. only downside is the watering down of animal personalities but hey everything else is great!
2. AC Wild World .. my first AC game, though didn't like how there wasn't any "real" holidays
3. AC City Folk .. ugh played this barely at all, waste of money

Didn't play on gamecube, so no opinion here!


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus

New Leaf
Animal Crossing
Wild World
City Folk


----------



## Liseli

*New Leaf*: This game has so many new features that it had to bypass City Folk. From finally having a butt on the character (Lol, right?) to being mayor. Everyone wants to at least be mayor or president for once, right? And the new villagers featured... They're so cuuuuute >u<. (Well, some aren't).

*City Folk* - I chose this as second, because I fell in love on the graphics, and the shopping district and how that was constructed. The introduction to changing your shoes and changing your hair(?) made me really happy. Even though I spent 50 bucks on this and never played it after a week I've gotten it, it was fun 

*Wild World *- This game kiiiiiiiiinda made me laugh. I have to admit, but I did dupe my bells in this game. I recently just came on ACWW, actually. And my entire town's infested with weeds. The town of Hell finally looks like Hell. Ahahaha~. But, the only thing I remember from this is that I always played this with I was a little kid.

*Animal Crossing* - Now this, would have to be at the bottom. The graphics are now out of date, and the first-time playing experience was great though. From K.K. Slider's howling to having that square(?) with four houses for the main character. I honestly miss that. After they removed that in Wild World, it kinda killed the teamwork-feeling. As much as I adore my villagers, this would have to be at the bottom ;w;.


----------



## katelynross

best: acnl
worst: accf
my damn wii remote batteries were dying every couple days due to my addiction plus the whole grass situation pissed me off lol


----------



## kml64

1.) New Leaf! I've been playing every day all this year! It's addicting, and fun to explore and build!
2.) Wild World. It was the first I played with my sibling.I have fond memories of us staying up late to listen to K.K's songs and designing things in the Able Sisters shop!
3.) Animal Crossing City Folk. It was fun, but when New Leaf came out, I just couldn't go back.
4.) Population: Growing. It IS a good game. I just haven't played it a lot due to all the weeds around my town due to neglect. So I haven't really formed an opinion on it yet. That, and I missed seeing the sky.  And the constant stopping-to-scroll kind of got on my nerves, but that's just me.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

1. AC:New Leaf
 Between the new species and villagers, new personalities, PWPs, Isabelle, the portability and othe features I find NL to be my favorite one.
2. ACG
 I have the most nostalgia for this one and I feel even now it still holds it's charm today.
3. City Folk I have the most playtime on this one. It's not my favorite, but I did enjoy because it was the first one I experienced playing with other people online with. I enjoyed most of the games features but it's undeniable that it had a lot of problems that needed to be fixed.
I don't like Wild World period. I'm sorry but I never liked this one. It introduced so many features that I don't like. The rolling-pin camera, the slingshot (this thing has always been pointless), the towns were small and flat, only one house per town, etc etc etc. It's not a bad game, but I never saw what people like about it so much.


----------



## Javocado

1. New Leaf (easily!)
2. Animal Crossing GC (first time i saw bob<3333)
3. City Folk (lightsaber golden axe hack was awesome)
4. Wild World(wasn't too wild about this virtual world)


----------



## JoJoCan

ummmmm, Animal crossing forest - N64


----------



## hanzy

New Leaf
Wild World
City Folk

Never played the GC version D:


----------



## JoJoCan

what about the one for N64


----------



## Yui Z

1.) New Leaf ~ The game is so much more developed than the others in the series. I've never been able to stay hooked on an Animal Crossing game for a year and counting (I always used to get bored, even though it was still an awesome game!). There's more to do and the graphics are fantabulush! Looking forward to the next AC game.

2.) Population: Growing ~ This game was fun, and I kind of miss some of the features that were taken out of it in the newer games. (For example, the events and villagers)

3.) Wild World ~ This was actually the first game I played (I played P:G afterwards when I found out there was one for gamecube, as it felt wrong missing part of the series). I loved it. Me and my sister used to share it when I got it for myself, and then eventually she got her own. It was so much fun! We used to connect and run around in our towns together, playing hide and seek and seeing who could catch the biggest/best fish.

4.) City Folk/Lets go to the city ~ I can honestly say, I was seriously excited for CF when I heard about it. My Nan cut into my pocket money for a couple of weeks when I was younger, just so I could buy it. It was kind of a let down because the city was tiny, nothing like I'd imagined, it wasn't that much different from WW, and it wasn't a handheld game. However, the game did have some good features to it, such as sending mail to other towns through internet (I hope they bring that back in the new game), the balloon guy, ect.

That's my list.


----------



## Boidoh

1. NL
2. GCN
3. Dobutsu no Mori
4. City Folk


----------



## jaysaturna

It's kind of hard for me to rank handhelds against consoles because I judge them differently. 

New Leaf and GC are the better ones IMO. 

City Folk and Wild World just were meh. Wild World's holidays were lacking and Resetii seemed to be extra jerky this game. For City Folk, I don't think it's anything specific actually, I only got to experience it for 3 months before my friend at the time's idiot boyfriend broke my wii. I got to experience Christmas and like, that's pretty much it.

However, the original GC edition's holidays and villager count were fantastic. I also miss diaries. DOES ANYONES ELSE REMEMBER THOSE? I used those all the time!

With New Leaf, there is so much to customize and do, just wow. Also introduced a lot of good 
features.

EDIT: Another thing I miss from the GC era is being able to ask villagers if they have errands. I used to love running around completing errands and getting more items. Now you have to wait for them.


----------



## bigger34

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk (Omg, the good memories, so many, I miss them ;-;.)
3. Animal Crossing
4. Wild World


----------



## LindseyKate04

Honestly, I would say that each new game got progressively better. Not a very unique idea, but I believe it. Every game adds more things that you can do, and increases your ability to be a pack rat. I love it.


----------



## brockbrock

1. New Leaf
2. Population Growing
3. Wild World
4. City Folk

I like all of them obviously, but I never kept playing City Folk for that long even if I might prefer the game itself slightly to Wild World but the latter had more longevity IMO.


----------



## ayeeprill

1. NL purely for the handheld factor
2. GC was such a fabulous game!
3. WW. Soooo many memories.
4. CF. Not a very great game IMO


----------



## giamiabia

New Leaf
Wild World
Animal Crossing
-
-
-
-
-
City Folk -- If I could move this further down I would. The other three are/were fantastic. I don't know where this beast came from.


----------



## insa80

the first one on nintendo ds is a good one


----------



## DaCoSim

New leaf, pop growing, ww, ****ty I mean city folk.


----------



## nammie

ACNL > ACGC > ACWW >>>>>> ACCF

City Folk was so bad ugh
and I really do hope they bring back some of the features that were in the gamecube version!! like the diaries and the morning aerobics, those were so cute haha


----------



## ACWWGal2012

it works out like this for me:

1) Wild world - with the signposts, turnip table glitch, recycling bin, better neighbor conversations at times( I could do w/o the house size comments) and no need to have a TON of money in the game to do stuff; I find it a very fun, but highly unappreciated, game. I don't play it a lot anymore, but I still do from time to time

2) GameCube - Many factors like animal errand requests, NES games, the dump, the raffle, and the beautiful graphics make this classic game a very fun play.

3) New Leaf - the game play is improved over CF but many factors like no signposts/signpost options/optional mayor control over moving, need to have a TON of dough in the game, overhyped mayorship, issues placing PWPs, extremely slow animal moving habits, no way to preserve turnips, and the "wait until tomorrow" attitude of the PWP's makes the game kind of boring. yea I did buy a second cart off ebay yesterday but that town's main motive is for me to maximize my chances of getting great animals and trying new things with my pwp's since my main town is almost done on PWP's. 

4) City folk - with repeating neighbors, small houses that I can understand in GC but NOT CF, grass wear, and no way to have multiple towns(not including hacking the wii), just to name a few problems, it's the worst in my book.


----------



## Birdinator

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## dangerousflower

new leaf: i adore the updated graphics, the ability to wear shorts and pants and being the mayor! i feel so responsible for my beloved babies. also the fact we can get our dreamies without having to await an onslaught of villagers until we got them. also the feel of my town feels extremely reminiscent of a dream i had, and its amusing to see that dream become near to a reality..

gamecube: the nostalgia factor is strong here. i loooove the soundtrack and the fact we can specifically ask if villagers need our help opposed to awaiting the ping or by a random conversation. also the sound effects were bizarre, but strangely adorable. i also like the  overall peaceful factor opposed to the more busy new leaf. (granted, the busy-ness is a good form of relaxation?)

city folk: (didnt play wild world so ill have to leave this out) on its own it would have been a nice game but compared to the top three its like a pile of doodoo compared to gold. the chatting feature was heavily limited and it was difficult to make bells due to inability for neighbors to give you foreign fruits. i was robbed of a good time due to faulty wifi :/


----------



## Stevey Queen

This thread is almost a whole year old.

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
- this game was definitely revolutionary for the series. With the disappointing prequel to this game, I was nervous that this installment would be no better. Of course I was wrong. The game brought public works which allows you to decorate your town with various objects which really took customization to a whole new level. New clothing items and new kinds of stores and services and the return if the island really made sure there was always something to occupy and entertain the player. 

- While definitely the most fun, there are still problems with the game. Pwp placing could be frustrating and unreasonable. Grass deterioration was brought back but was significantly improved to the point that it was controllable. Villagers were still dull. It doesn't take long to hear all the dialogue the game has to offer.

2. Animal Crossing Wild World
- This game is number two because it was my first and while not ranked number one it is still my favorite of the series. I found the villagers would almost never repeat dialogue. They were funner and ruder and true to their personalities. All things that I love. The pictures were why I loved playing the most. It was so much fun to befriend animals and collect their pictures in my house.

- the only bad thing I can say is that the game does not age well. The graphics are poor. At the time maybe they were good but it's hard to go back and appreciate the game when your eyes hurt

3. Animal Crossing Population Growing
- I never got into this much but I liked it. The holidays were better in this game then in wild world. I think the errand system they had was fun. You could ask to do favors instead of being told. I don't really know what else to say about this one. But it is tied with WW but I'm bias because WW is my favorite

4. Animal Crossing City Folk
- I have nothing positive to say about this game. It's a better looking wild world with a city. There is nothing new. The villagers are dead empty shells who limp around town repeating themselves. Pictures were removed The city was boring. The only store worth visiting is expensive as hell. The worse part is within weeks your town becomes a desert. It sucks. With the WiFi feature useless now, this game has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Candypoop

I love New Leaf but Wild World and City Folk/Let's Goto The City have such a nostalgic feel! (Played them a lot as a child + favourite soundtrack of all time)

So my order would probably be:
1) New Leaf
2) Wild World
3) Let's Goto The City 
4) Animal Crossing Population Growing_ - really want to play this!_


----------



## pokecrysis

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing GC
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Sanaki

Oriana said:


> 1. New Leaf
> 2. Wild World
> 3. Population: Growing
> 4. City Folk



this


----------



## LambChoppa

Def agree with your list.
I wish there was more to do in Wild World and
City folk annoyed me because I found it difficult to get money with
the wii remote.


----------



## katsuragi

new leaf, wild world, lets go to the city/city folk

i didn't include ac gamecube because i still haven't got around to playing it, i really need to order it soon lol.. the main reason i ranked city folk last is because i feel like there was so little to do on it, somehow i used to be able to play it for hours on end but now it just seems boring and slow to me


----------



## thatawkwardkid

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf: The game has a lot of features that I find enjoying and pleasing. There's so much to do.

2. Animal Crossing GC: I've never played it, but there are a lot of features in the game that I wish were still in the newer games.

3. Animal Crossing: Wild World: even though my first ever Animal Crossing, it's kind of low on the list. The graphics are horrible. When I played on this game a month after I got New Leaf, I was suprised how laggy and weird it looked/felt. Also the game is so "limited". There aren't many holidays, there aren't as many characters as there are in the other games, there aren't much to do in the games besides going on wifi (which we can't do anymore.) And talk to villagers, it's worse if you finished everything in it.

4. Animal Crossing: City Folk: Never played it, but it's so similar to AC:WW but with the city, more characters, your own houses, grass wear (which barely anybody loved because how rapid it was), better graphics, more holidays, and meteor showers. Besides those, it could be identical.


----------



## otter.

1.) New Leaf -- It is an excellent installment in the series, I absolutely love it. :') There is nothing in the world that can describe my happiness with this one.

2.) Wild World -- I liked this one because of the same reason above. It was awesome for it's time. But I think for me, it's run a little dry since I have New Leaf which is essentially a better version. Though I passed it on to my little cousin who loves it. 

3.) Animal Crossing -- Bleh... I really didn't enjoy this version too much but I think it's because I played it too much at night? The music really creeped me out and it still does to this day. Though I was playing a bit of it a few hours ago, didn't last long though it still gives me the heebie jeebies.

// I can't add City Folk because I never played it. I assume it wasn't that great from what everyone is saying so far. o _o


----------



## chronic

1 - New Leaf 
2 - Population Growing
3 - City Folk 
4 - Wild World 

New Leaf is the best by far, It's been over a year now and I still love it so much. Nintendo completely changed the feel of the game from previous versions and I love everything about it. 

Never played the original Animal Crossing on gamecube but from what I've seen it looks really charming and the music is still the best imo. 

Next is City Folk because it's just so special and nostalgic for me. I can still remember playing for the fist time on the day after Christmas 5 years ago. I spent so much time playing city folk during winter which is probably why that season is so sentimental for me. It got boring pretty quick though. And now that I look back it just looks really strange, and even eerie.

Never played Wild World but ughh it looks so bad. Like a downgraded version of City Folk. No ty.


----------



## ThePayne22

New Leaf
Population Growing (GC)
Wild World
City Folk

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who disliked City Folk. I feel like it adopted the worst traits of GC and Wild World, plus the controlling with the Wiimote got annoying pretty fast. City Folk could't grab my attention for more than a week. Honestly, it just made me want to play Wild World again, lol.


----------



## bouncybabs

1. Population Growing: I know some of you will disagree with me, but i love the atmosphere of the first game and how every character was unique and had something interesting to say. The format wasn't always so smooth, but it worked. I didn't like how the screen had to side scroll through acres.

2. New Leaf: While the characters' dialogue did get watered down, I like how customization really became a major focus. The controls are much more streamlined and the new features really do give something new to the series. I honestly wasn't really sure about this game when it first came out and didn't like the new character shape, but its grown on me.

3. Wild World: This was the first AC game I ever played, and while I do like it I feel like it'd be kinda of redundant to play this again. Mainly because many of the features that first appeared here have been improved and added on in NL. The holidays in my humble opinion, don't stand out particularly, but it is still fun to play.

4. City Folk: The idea of taking the bus to the city was kinda of gimmicky, though it was a nice change of pace. But the fact it's on a console, rather than a portable system does kinda take away from the replay value as Animal Crossing is more of a pick-up-and-play type of game.


----------



## AppleCracker

New leaf
Population growing
City folk
Wild world


----------



## CinnamonCrab

1. New Leaf: Several things happened in this game that just needed to happen. Multiple museum donations at once, more types of patterns, and being able to wear dresses or a shirt/skirt combo. Also being able to pick shoes and socks instead of it being random. It's a lot more customizable. Not a fan of the grasswear though.

2. Wild World: My first AC game. Graphics are pretty terrible and while the constellation system was great, I had to keep deleting bad ones I was getting from wifi. Also the risk of seeding made wifi connecting very stressful. Still a great game though and the villager pictures really made it special.

3. Animal Crossing: Population growing: I got this one for Christmas a year after getting the DS version. I never really got into it. I didn't like the way you could only save by your house, but the large towns were cool and the fountain was very pretty!!

4. City folk: Grass wear and terrible controls ruined this game for me from the start. Making money is extremely hard. I play this game with kids I babysit so maybe I'm biased, but they only get to play 30 minutes a day and that's barely enough for them to check on stores and go to the city. The city feels almost optional because it's such a hassle for me to get there and back. Arranging furniture is a nightmare because of the controls.


----------



## RhinoK

pokecrysis said:


> 1. New Leaf
> 2. Animal Crossing GC
> 3. Wild World
> 4. City Folk



This list. But Animal Crossing Gamecube is a very very close second.


----------



## Zeiro

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Wild World
4. Gamecube


----------



## Mayor Jose

1) Animal Crossing New Leaf: Do i even have to say it?

2) Animal Crossing (Game Cube): The first Animal Crossing i ever played and i still enjoy it as much as i did back then.

3) Animal Crossing City Folk / Let?s Go to the City: I know a lot of people hate this game for being a copy paste of Wild World, but the reason i liked it was because of the FEW new features they added in.

4) Animal Crossing Wild World: I have barely played this version, it isn?t my favorite but is a very decent game.

I really love the Animal Crossing Series, it is definitely my favorite "Real Life" Simulator. Now if you excuse me, i?ll get my butt back with my N3DS.


----------



## Saylor

New Leaf
Gamecube
City Folk

I haven't played Wild World yet but it'd probably be above City Folk cause I always hear that the two are very similar and I think I like AC more playing handheld.


----------



## narzulbur

1. New Leaf
2. GC
3. Wild World
4. City folk [very similar to Wild World + wii controls feel weird for AC]


----------



## Shimmer

I've only played New Leaf, Wild World and City Folk. 

I love New Leaf the best. There's honestly NO reason to explain myself. 

I LOVED Wild World so much years back! I spent hours and hours on end with it and even when it got stolen, bought it again! However, it's truly aged and you won't notice until you play New Leaf. Once you play New Leaf it's REALLY hard to come back to Wild World which saddens me because it was my favourite game.

I rarely played City Folk because the controls and the fact that it wasn't mobile.


----------



## MindlessPatch

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. City Folk

I haven't played the one for GameCube but judging from the stuff I've heard and seen about it it would definitely beat city folk.


----------



## zanemc

1) population: growing: i have been playing so much for the past couple months
2)city folk/lets go to the city: i like the city consept
3)wild world: its like city folk but no city
4) new leaf: i never got into it is much as the others and EVERY THING CHANGED!!!!


----------



## Xavier of Dale

1:New leaf.  Maybe it is just because it is the most recent, but I am in love with new leaf.  So much good stuff in it, like the QR machine, and the diving suit (despite it's limited utility, PWPs and characters like Isabelle.
2:City Folk: I felt like I was playing the old Animal Crossing again, but it had much more to do now. I felt that the credit card was a neat little addition, and it was something they should have had in New Leaf.
3: Animal Crossing:  By no means a bad game, I loved this one back in the day, but it is really dated now, and the recent games makes you realize how little there can be to do in this game.
4: wild world: I personally really disliked wild world.  I don't even know what it is, specifically about wild world.  To me it just had this almost gloomy feel  to it.


----------



## SincerelyDream

1.New Leaf
2.Wild World
3.City Folk

I'm only counting the ones i've played, City Folk was terrible I like AC on the handheld rather than on a console. I've heard nothing but good things about the gamecube Animal Crossing though.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

new leaf, wii, gamecube, ww  i think ww was weird and didnt look good and the d pad was hard to control things and the stylus wasnt any good for helping either but nl is better


----------



## Alyx

1. New Leaf
2. Population Growing
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Cadbberry

New Leaf-no explanation needed
City Folk-1st wii game and I LOVED it so much I played the game for 24 hours straight.
Animal Crossing-played it once and it was a lot of fun and had a great feel.
Wild World- Bad graphics and sucky everything. I own it and cant even play it anymore


----------



## Myles

Gahh this is hard. See, New Leaf is great, but I really love Population: Growing! and Wild World. Wild World was my first AC game and it holds a special place in my heart.

1. PG
2. NL
3. WW
4. CF

Never really liked CF.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Animal Crossing: City Folk
*Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: Wild World
 
*Animal Crossing: New Leaf is at 3rd mainly due to the random villager placement, which was never a problem in past games as a signpost would mark where a villager would move possibly. This could have been added into New Leaf at no expense, it's just sad because I have fell victim to random villager placements in bad spots over 8 times now and now have decided to not play my town and make improvements to it because of this.


----------



## LostNoob

1.Wild World (technically the weakest of the series, but the one I spent the most time with)

2.New Leaf (has by far the most content, I was struggling to decide wherever I liked this more than WW or not)

3.Population Growing (playing this again actually surprises me how the series ended up, it's a lot more arcade like than the newer games.


4. City Folk (I spent a lot of time with this game, it was fun, it was Animal Crossing, but the problem was, it just didn't do much to make it worth playing over Wild World, in fact, it's not much more than a port with a few added bells and whistles.
It felt like playing a handheld game on a TV, which is too much effort for what the game was...
When Animal Crossing makes it's way to the Wii U, I really hope Nintendo take advantage of the fact that it's on a console, not just NL in HD...


----------



## pika62221

Gotta LOVE the fact that on the title screen of ANIMAL CROSSING on the GameCube there is no subtitle like there is on Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf, yet numerous people keep calling it Population:Growing, the slogan used to promote the game by Nintendo of America in 2002 since it was a Japanese game aimed at an American audience. Also have to love City Folk being called a Wild World port given how Wild World had no Kapp'n in the town to take you anywhere after you begin- ie no island or city to have him literally take you to, there are no real holidays in Wild World, unlike the original and City Folk, and Wild World has a totally flat terrain, unlike City Folk and the original who have cliffs- get the point, City Folk is a hybrid of Wild World and Animal Crossing, since it has too many features added to it from the original to call it a Wild World only port. It's a good 70% Wild World, 20% original and 10% new content (Phineas, Kicks, Gracie Grace store, etc). Now, that said, my favorites are in order of favorite to least:
New Leaf
Wild World
doubutsu no mori (original Japanese Nintendo 64 game that started it all)
Animal Crossing
City Folk- should really call it doubutsu no Crossing: Let's go to the Wild City, given how it's a rehash of previous games.


----------



## West8991

1. Animal Crossing City Folk, Even though I generally don't like console AC games AC CF was an amazing game which had me glued to the TV for hours on rainy and sunny days alike. I had all of my favorite villagers, and it was my seccond life.

2. New Leaf, The best content wise also my current seccond life! With additions such as being the mayor adding a more customisable experience it made the game a almost sandbox. Also it demonstrates how perfect AC can be on a Handheld. Also best hourly themes!

3. Animal Crossing(GC/N64), Not my favorite, but still the game that started it all is still worth a play for all of its events.

4. Wild World, Never played so no opinion.


----------



## Coach

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World - so many memories!
3. Gamecube
4. City Folk


----------



## spCrossing

1. New Leaf
2. The Original.
3. City Folk.
4. Wild World (I KNOW I KNOW, but that game is so barren with the events and town size)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This was the first thread on TBT I ever read (I read it a year before I joined).

Anyway, New Leaf has to be the best (except for its animal moving mechanic and luck system).

Prior to New Leaf, Wild World takes prize for being the best AC game.

The Gamecube version isn't as bad as City Folk, but not as good as Wild World.

City Folk is the worst AC game.


----------



## honeymoo

New Leaf
Animal Crossing
City Folk
Wild World *cringe*


----------



## Dear

My order would have to go:
1st: New Leaf. While I love the generations I grew up playing, New Leaf is lovely! I adore all the additions.
2nd: Wild World. I spent hours on end in this game, and if my cartridge worked with my 3DS, I'd still play it frequently!
3rd: Animal Crossing GC. My friend got this when it was fairly new, and we would stay up for HOURS playing! We had so much fun.
4th: City Folk. While I was stoked to receive this game as an early birthday gift shortly after the release date, and was absolutely thrilled about the addition of the city and all the other fancy updates, I somehow didn't adore it as much as the others.

As someone who owned/played (I did not have Doubutsu no Mori, though I did get the chance to play it) all the generations, it's really a tough call. I love Animal Crossing all too much!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Meltd0wn said:


> 4) AC:CF *I absolutely hated the fact that you could only play one town per console.*  This was the only game that I was forced to share my town with my daughters instead of them getting their own towns (either by having their own games or memory cards). I enjoyed playing the game itself, but not nearly as much as the other 3.



Wow! That's another problem City Folk had. I hope the WiiU version can allow one town per user if there's more than one user per console (if they do make a new AC game).


----------



## spCrossing

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! That's another problem City Folk had. I hope the WiiU version can allow one town per user if there's more than one user per console (if they do make a new AC game).


Then again, the original had that too.
Hell, I had that problem with New Leaf as the first time I played New Leaf. It was my brother's town on my 3DS, so I had no choice but to play along with him until I eventually got my own copy in Christmas of last year.


----------



## Lovelylexi

1. New Leaf - Only had this one for a few weeks but it's proven to be amazing so far! I really love all the updated features, new villagers (the deers <3), etc. It was a great step forward for AC games.

2. Wild World - This was the first AC game I ever played. I was obsessed. Since it was the only thing for AC I knew, I didn't take notice of the lack of festivals or island or any of that. I just thought it was an amazing game and was addicted to it!

3. City Folk - Really didn't like this one. I got it as a Christmas present and played it maybe two times. I just couldn't get into it and didn't like having to use the Wii remote.

I'm not including the gamecube one since I'm lame and haven't ever played it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

sp19047 said:


> Then again, the original had that too.
> Hell, I had that problem with New Leaf as the first time I played New Leaf. It was my brother's town on my 3DS, so I had no choice but to play along with him until I eventually got my own copy in Christmas of last year.



In the original, we had memory cards.
In Wild World, we had cartridges.

That's how we got multiple towns.

Between City Folk and New Leaf, both of them are indeed one town per platform, but it's more cost effective to have multiple 3DSs than multiple Wiis. So yeah, City Folk was the worst when it comes to one town per console.


----------



## sakurakiki

My order would probably go:

In terms of the amount of fun I had at the time:

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. Animal Crossing GC
4. City Folk

Thinking about how good the game was now:

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing GC
3. WW
4. City Folk


----------



## gumdrop

I like all the animal crossing games i've played but if i had to put them in order then
new leaf
wild world
city folk


----------



## useyourdrill

I like all of them, but if I had to put them in order from favourite to least favourite:
1. Animal Crossing GC
2. New Leaf
3. Wild World
4. City Folk

And City Folk is only 4th because I played it the least! I'd like to go back to it some day and give it another try.


----------



## Hamphrey

1. Wild World
   This game is terrible now compared to New Leaf, but NL can never overpower the nostalgia I have for WW. The advantage of WW was that it was so simplistic, I was able to spend hours just fishing and talking to neighbors.

2. New Leaf
   It has the most content in the series, and I still loyally play it. This is the first game that i've exploited it's glitches for, mostly just resetting days to get dreamies. It adds more to the layer of what I can do, but also takes away the simplicity of AC. Still love it though!

3. Animal Crossing
   The first AC game I played, very little to do by today's standards, but it was amazing when I was a kid.

4. City Folk
   A carbon copy of WW but with better graphics, I still spent hundreds of hours on it thanks to the Wii Speak accessory and online play, but I spent more time playing with friends than interacting with my town.


----------



## Tinkalila

New Leaf - i'm a sucker for shiny graphics
ACGC
City Folk
Wild World - i was really bored with it. like, always. i'd suggest that if someone wants to try wild world, they try "magician's quest: mysterious times" instead.


----------



## Jake

Depends IMO

content/gameplay wise I'd rank it;
1) New Leaf
2) City Folk
3) Wild World

but if it's from what I personally enjoyed the most it'd be;
*1) City Folk* - I played the **** out of this. Literally lasted me from Dec '08 all the way through to Oct '12. I never got bored of it, even when there was nothing to do, I always found something to do.
*2) Wild World* - I played the **** out of this too. I played it with my cousins a lot whenever we got together so it has a lot of memories attached to it.
*3) New Leaf* - Even though I enjoyed it a lot, the enjoyment didn't last nowhere as long as CF or WW. I'm not sure if it's because I'm older now and I have more stuff to do than play video games, or if I'm simply losing interest, but as enjoyable as NL was, I found myself bored of it ~8 months after release, which is why I've put it at the bottom of my "personal enjoyment list" - even though it had a lot more to do, it didn't last as long as the games which had a lot less to do.

(never played the GC version so not including it)


----------



## oranje

For me it's 
1) New Leaf (I love the improvements and how tall your character is now. :') More customization, ect.) 
2) AC: gamecube (nostalgia)
3) AC: Wild World (Bigger improvement than the gamecube version but I didn't play much of it).
4) AC: City Folk (Wasn't much of an upgrade from WW which was disappointing).


----------



## SoSu

Mayor Jose said:


> 1) Animal Crossing New Leaf: Do i even have to say it?
> 
> 2) Animal Crossing (Game Cube): The first Animal Crossing i ever played and i still enjoy it as much as i did back then.
> 
> 3) Animal Crossing City Folk / Let?s Go to the City: I know a lot of people hate this game for being a copy paste of Wild World, but the reason i liked it was because of the FEW new features they added in.
> 
> 4) Animal Crossing Wild World: I have barely played this version, it isn?t my favorite but is a very decent game.
> 
> I really love the Animal Crossing Series, it is definitely my favorite "Real Life" Simulator. Now if you excuse me, i?ll get my butt back with my N3DS.



This is my ordering as well, but it's not the order I would play in today. I tried to go back to my original Animal Crossing Game, and I found the amount of time I spent running around aimlessly to be way too high. It felt like the size of the town was too big for the controls, and there wasn't enough to accomplish as you went around town. I just felt like I spent way too much time on my way to do something and not enough time actually getting something done. The improvements in ACNL have sort of ruined the feel of the game for me. I tried City Folk, and it still felt enjoyable to play though.


----------



## chiheerios

1) New Leaf for obvious reasons
2) Wild World. I was so dedicated to this game for years
3) Gamecube version. This would be tied with Wild World but I only played this when I went to my cousins because it was her game
4) City Folk. I have this one, but i almost never play it. It's too tedious for me.


----------



## MayorKale

1. New Leaf - There's no contest. When I got this game, I fell in love. I felt like I had a drive to pay of my mortgages, to fill the museum, do all the things I've done before. There was so much behind it that even doing the same tasks felt fun and new. The customization is just lovely, and I hope it improves with more time. This game probably holds the record for the longest to keep me playing, and I know I will for a very long time.

2. Animal Crossing - This was my first game. Even though I don't play so much anymore, I always love going back. It feels welcome and fun. The animals are so fun to back to and meet with again, and I feel so nostalgic whenever I play it. I like to time travel now just to experience all of the holidays again. It's such a good one, and I always love seeing my golden stature that commemorates my debt-free status.

3. Wild World - This one lasted a long time for me. I love to play it on the go and I have memories of playing with my family. It's fun, but looking back at it, it's kind of dated. Also, I remember never enjoying the lack of holidays. But there were a lot of good things to its name too, like its music. I'll always have fond memories of hunting down tarantulas and scorpions to that 8pm tune. 

4. City Folk - I got this right around when it came out, and I liked it a lot at first. The only problem was that it didn't keep me interested for long. The city bus trips became tedious, and I just didn't feel so adventurous about the whole thing. I still do have good memories though, it's just not my favorite. Would I ever go back and play it though? Probably.


----------



## Animail Crossin

AC GC 

AC NL

AC CF

AC WW


----------



## Mayor Ryan

Gizmodo said:


> Just wondering what everyones views are on each of the four animal crossings that are widely released: The Original, Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf
> 
> I would rank them as follows
> 
> 1) New Leaf
> I can't even describe how happy i am with this game, everything seems to be a vast improvement on other games, such as the inventory, being able to stack fruit, the extra effects, the improved characters, who can now go in shops etc. The way the city is not present, but there is now a main street, which seems the perfect balance,  maximum of 10 villagers which seems a good enough amount. I only have a few complaints and they are pretty minor tbh
> 
> 2) Animal Crossing
> This game holds such a nostalgic value, but that is not the only reason i love the game. I really liked the acres, it made the game seem so larger, and realistic, like an actual large town, whilst the town maps in others have dissapointed me. The characters did errands much more frequently, which has returned in new leaf, my only complains were the museum having to be sent to the faraway, and not being able to tell which animals are moving etc. I love this game, but new leaf is superior in my opinion
> 
> 3) Wild World
> My most played animal crossing game, i do love this game, it was great to have the game portable and therefore greatly increased my game play as i could play it at any time, and some times i just can't be bothered with consoles, they seem restricting.. Cute things were brought in such as animal pictures, but the lack of festivals is a massive dissapointment. Now looking back the game, has not aged well, whilst the gamecube version has
> 
> 4) City Folk/ Let's go to the city
> Really disliked this game tbh. Gamecube held my interest for years, same with Wild world.. City folk i only lasted with for two months before selling, and i have no interest in ever playing it again. The characters AI was severely restricted, it was just a port of wild world with a few more advancements, i didn't like the whole city thing.. and overall i was just dissapointed
> 
> Interested in hearing everyone elses views..



Agree with all of this


----------



## Momo15

1. New Leaf, of course for the new features it has, it's really fun AND portable!
2. Animal Crossing, haven't played it but all of the features it has is adorable, it seems like a great game of its time.
3. Wild World, of course I put it here because it was my first game. Its graphics may not be good and it may have rather pointless gameplay, but the music and the personality in this game is so good and makes me feel nostalgic.
4. City Folk, again I haven't played it, and it has the music like Wild World and much more holidays, but from what I've seen, the game gets hacked a little too easily.


----------



## jupisan

New Leaf-hands down
Wild World- was my first AC game and I enjoy it. 
CF- didnt like it cause the Wii controls were hard and the design aspect was weird to me. only thing I liked about it was visiting the city.


----------



## snapdragon

3. City Folk
2. Wild World
1. New Leaf c:

I only played the GC version for a few minutes so I can't really say. I'll just rate it last since the screen changes gave me motion-sickness... -3-;


----------



## katronsensei

1 - The original Ac.. yeah New leaf is fun... butt the original game just has this feel for it. Also it doesn't feel as soft. I loved the old angry resetti making you say thing's like 'I'm a idiot'... and how villagers would be meaner. Call me weird, but it made me laugh. I also adored a lot of features in the game... Out of all my games I tend to go back to this one. :3 Been playing it on and off since it came out.

2 - New leaf - I have to admit... I played wild world, which was why I never tried out city folk. Wild World turned me off. I easily got bored of it unlike the original. It just felt too weird... and it didn't feel like AC to me. New leaf... new leaf felt better. It brought back everyone had their own house, which I adore. it also brought in a lot of new features.. though I dont like how soft the villagers got


----------



## Zady

New Leaf: It's the one I've been most committed to 
Wild World: My first AC game 
City Folk: It didn't hold my interest for long
I never played the original AC


----------



## Eline

I never played the GC version. This is my order:
1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. City Folk

Allthough I really actually like City Folk, I don't believe I played it for a very long time. I loved the City and I'm very glad with main street in NL. Wild World is very nostalgic for me, I used to always play with my sister. I can remember that those damned coconuts would never grow! I do think New Leaf is the game I put the most hours in.


----------



## Phosphorylation

I liked New Leaf, Gamecube, and Wild World the best.  To list them from best to worst doesn't seem fair, because I played them all so much and loved them all equally!

New Leaf has the most features, and is the first time I ever played online with others.  I've got some extremely fun and interesting memories, especially from when it first came out, with the people I met online.  Sadly the ones I became close to have all stopped playing in the past year, making it a little more boring, but still very fun!  I wish the villagers weren't so kind now, though.  I liked it when a cranky character was cranky, not just old-fashioned or having the personality of an old man lol.  It made becoming their friends all the more rewarding.  Same with Snooties.

The gamecube was the first one I ever played.  Most of my love for it is from nostalgia, and I have, without a doubt, played it the most.  I loved it soooo much and still do, though it is very dated and has less features than the rest.  It has my favorite hourly music, out of all the games.  You could also have more villagers compared to today's 10, so that's a thing I wish they'd bring back.  Villager personalities were harsher, but more interesting and not as bland as today.  It also had the NES games you could play, funny references to other games or consoles, heck I think one of my villagers even mentioned Nintendo Power once!  Loved the variation, it seems like they never repeated themselves.  Kept me occupied for years, and is one of the first games that got me into gaming.  Sadly they took out some of my favorite villagers after this game, which is another reason I like this one so much.  It’s the only game they’re in!

Wild World was another game I have nostalgia from.  Loved it and played it a lot.  It was revolutionary for me, since I had always wanted to change my hair on the gamecube, which I was finally able to do because of the introduction of Harriet.  I also liked the little backstories some of the characters would tell you about, such as Sable's strained relationship with Tom Nook, and his frustration with Tommy and Timmy.  The villagers also talked with each other a lot, and I liked their conversations.  The lack of good holidays always bugged me, though.

I played City Folk a little.  Didn't really like it that much.  It was just Wild World, but with more annoying features, I thought.  I would talk to a villager, and every time I talked to it afterwards, it would continue repeating itself about that certain topic until I went away for awhile.  That REALLY got on my nerves.  Played it the least out of all the games, and barely got the second upgrade on my house before just not playing anymore.

While I can’t decide on rankings, I will say that City Folk was my least favorite.  The rest are all #1 for different reasons.


----------



## david bowie

After reading everybody's opinions on this thread...

1. AC:GC - mainly because I had no idea what to expect when I began playing. There were so many things to discover and it seemed endless. Like others have said, I too played the NES games for hours. Having built-in lights was a good thing (thanks, New Leaf, for bringing this back). I loop the music in the background when I work.
I realize I'm mostly responding to nostalgia -- some things about this game weren't so great, like always having to wear a hat (though it was funny when villagers would ask what was underneath it. "...it's a secret!"), the acre system seemed fine at the time but now just seems to make everything lag. Not knowing when a villager would move was bad, and the Faraway Fossil system was awful (and why was it needed?). Wilting flowers (I can't even remember what I'd do with them). But, and this is my main problem with subsequent releases, the villagers seemed to have more bite to their personalities. The villagers are kind of bland, at least in NL. Also, petition to bring back Leopold 2k15.

2. AC:NL - like everyone else has mentioned, I like how you can tweak nearly everything in this game. Being mayor is cool, the island is a great way to make money, and Main Street is an easier-to-get-to City. A HUGE step up from its previous releases. They brought back igloos! There are events and holidays and stuff and things! The visuals are the best I've seen from this series so far! I actually have a shot of getting more than 3 paintings in the museum (I'm looking at you, WW). It was tempting to bring this to No. 1, especially since I'm playing it obsessively now, but it doesn't quite reach AC:GC -- and I can see where I'll get bored with it down the line.

3. AC:WW. Probably played this one the most. I looked at it again a few days ago and it looks awful -- but it was great at the time. They got rid of the acre system (good). The Able Sisters got more of a role here than in the Game Cube version. The WiFi features (with Katie and Blanca) were fun. Villager pictures! You could tell when they were going to move! Shampoodle! Unfortunately this game didn't wear well, and is definitely not as much fun as New Leaf.

4. Animal Crossing: the one about the city. The less said, the better.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

1. AC:NL. After being let down by City Folk (more on that below), this game brought some much needed change to the series with your main character being the Mayor, PWPs, the island, StreetPass, Main Street, more clothing options, etc. etc. etc.

2. AC:WW. I've always preferred Animal Crossing as a handheld game, so WW ranks second place for that aspect alone, plus the addition of wi-fi play (this was the first Animal Crossing game my best friend played, and we've played every AC game released together since).

3. AC:GC. Nostalgia factor, NES games, giant statue of yourself, awesome music. Not a whole lot to say about it since the series has improved a lot since.

4. AC:CF. I bought this game the day it came out, and was disappointed when I realized that the only major addition was the City. As someone who prefers Animal Crossing on a handheld, I didn't really play CF unless my friend was online, since there was nothing that drove me to play it over WW. The only thing I really think it did better than any other game in the series was wi-fi play (with the microphone and the ability to use a USB keyboard).


----------



## hoobster4

I've only played 3 of the games;
1.Wild world-It was the first game I played, and held real nostalgia for me. I played it for years and years, and barely got bored with it. Best of all, I didn't worry about any of the paths or hybrids or even bells, I just played the game for what it was to me.
2.New leaf-IMO, best gameplay over all, but before I found this community I was getting sort of bored with it, as WIFI play was practically unavailable to me. But great graphics and such. I didn't really love the music though.
3.City Folk-At first I thought I'd love the concept, but travelling to the city all the time, with the long loading screens, was more of a hassle than fun. There were some aspects I liked, but overall I barely played this. I much prefer AC on a handheld device, where it's much easier to control. The Wii's controls just feel clunky to me, and the nunchuck didn't help.


----------



## BungoTheElf

1. New leaf
2. Wild World
3. City folk

haven't played the original game oops

love new leaf though and city folk is just why i hated going on the wii and turn on the tv just to play my game lol


----------



## Xita

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. Population Growing









4. City Folk

I really hated City Folk. It's the only AC I sold, and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## abbydoll

1. Population Growing/New Leaf - Can't really decide. I love playing both of these games and I never get tired of them.
2. Wild World - I had a lot of memories with this one, especially playing with friends over Wi-Fi.
3. City Folk - I didn't _hate_ it... it just didn't appeal to me like the other ones did. I never connected with anybody over Wi-Fi because everyone always used Wii Speak. :c I liked the idea of voice chatting on the game, but I'm just waaaay to shy.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

1. new leaf: this one added so much new stuff to make it fresh and new, which the series honestly needed.
2. animal crossing: the one that started it all. set the ground for what was to come, and making us in debt to tom nook forever 
3. city folk: i had a night job when this came out so i wasnt able to enjoy it like i could the others, though i do like what it offered it became stale quickly.
4. wild world: this game just feels bare bones to me, what with most of the holidays/extra stuff taken out of it (and brought back in city folk) and it just feels barren in comparison to the other games in the series


----------



## Heartcore

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World/Original-I loved them both
3. City Folk. Hated it.


----------



## Melody

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk (Up until New Leaf came out, this has been my favorite to play!)
3. Wild World
4. Animal Crossing


----------



## matthevvv

New Leaf for reasons I doubt I'd ever have to explain
City Folk. I really liked the city aspect of this one idk! i really loved it
Wild World

I haven't played Population Growing


----------



## annikki

1. Population Growing. - my third game.
A huge map. Balls, diaries, fountain (seemed spiritual and therefore more forest-ish? less urbanized?), trees are bigger, 15 villager limit. It also doesn't have the rolling log effect. (there's a view from above instead)
And the faraway museum. It's terrible, but I loved it.

2. City Folk. - my second game.
I don't understand why everyone hates it. I absolutely loved it after Wild World. Maybe I like they it because it's on a home console.
Anyway, the town has ledges, it's pretty big, stuff like that. The city is great. The difference between this city and the main street is that you have to take a bus to go to the city. Meaning it's somewhere far.

3. New Leaf. - my fourth game.
Nothing added in New Leaf interests to me, in fact I disliked it because dialogues are boring and repetitive, map is medium-small, the town seems too urbanized. Snooties, Crankies, Phyllis are not the same.
There are good sides to this game. Being able to customize your town,(the coolest thing is that just about every town seems the same after a lot of travelling: viva la paths!) PWPs, being able to build your house wherever you want and swimming are good additions. Also Dream Suite, but it will die in a few years. Nintendo Network will be shut down, sadly.

3. Wild World. - my first game.
Wild World loses because there isn't much to and the world is terribly small. Dialogues seem to be better though. I can't say this game is much worse than CF, yet better than NL. A hard cookie to place.

I guess I don't value portability.

This isn't objective, just my preference on games.

Now gameplay-wise.

1. AC:NL, since the more content is usually better, it has better graphics, so on. And it brought a lot of content.
2. AC:CF, you people say it's a copy of WW with few additions, but isn't that's what should make it better?
3. ACG, as its controls are clunky, it's pretty clunky for most people I'd say. There's more content than in AC:WW honestly.
4.  AC:WW is, again, hard to place. I don't remember much from it, but at least it's easier to write letters and especially being able to hang out with other players, it's a huge addition.


----------



## Spongebob

I cant decide there all awesome


----------



## aliscka

-New Leaf (obvious duh for why it's the best)
-GC (events make this one stand out as well as the nostalgia factor)
-City Folk (eh)
-WW (SHARING ONE HOUSE WITH MY SISTERS WAS AN ABSOLUTE NIGHTMARE. The graphics used to make me motion sick, too, and I just didn't like it.)


----------



## queertactics

New Leaf 
Game Cube 
Wild World 

never played City Folk. 
I LOVED Wild World I just don't think the Nintendo DS was ready for it at the time it was made. It was too early on in graphics development, and the screen was too small. However, there were a LOT of aspects about Wild World that I like way better than New Leaf (The Roost in the basement of the Museum, Blathers talks about your donation in depth when you donate it, CELESTE AND CONSTELLATIONS) 

Honestly, I'd still rate Wild World amongst my top Nintendo DS games. So I'm putting it last only because there's nowhere else to put it. It just should've waited a few more years, that's all.


----------



## Marisska

My ranking:
 1- Gamecube version
 2- Wild World and New Leaf (same position, each of them has its pros and cons)
 3- City Folks


----------



## Reiterei

Best: New Leaf
2: Animal Crossing GC
3: City Folk
4: Wild World

I love the portability of New Leaf, which never really worked for me in Wild World. WW felt like a watered down Animal Crossing, even with its new features, while New Leaf is definitely an improvement over the previous ones.


----------



## infinikitten

Best to worst: (have I posted in this thread already? gdi I'm too lazy to check)

1. New Leaf
It's dominating my life right now. I don't need to say anything else, you all know how it is.

2. Animal Crossing (original, Gamecube)
The one that started it all! Whoop whoop.

3. City Folk
Held my interest for longer than Wild World, but not for long in the grand scheme of things.

4. Wild World
Couldn't hold my interest and was suuuper flawed imo.


----------



## abby534534

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. Original
4. City Folk

I played 2&3 to death growing up.... and I just picked up New Leaf a couple months ago. Love the improvements. I hated City Folk because it was just a copy of Wild World, and I already 'played' through that one.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

New Leaf
Wild World
ACGC

I didn't put City Folk because I never played it. But honestly, I started with New Leaf, so I have no nostalgia for the other ones. I thought Wild World was pretty cool, but I absolutely despised the Gamecube version... I couldn't even play it for long periods of time because the acre system honestly gave me a headache. I really badly wanted to like it, but it was just too outdated.


----------



## RiceBunny

New Leaf
City Folk
Wild World

I've never played the Gamecube version, but it looks nice.


----------



## Silversea

1-*New Leaf*. It is not the same as the previous games, but it is brilliant in its own way. 
2-*AFe+*. Like the Gamecube one but with more stuff, and tons of secret and unique features that most people don't know about. Yay for coconut crabs going "doinggg" when you shake them out o trees.
3-*Gamecube*. The style and setup of this game and how it introduced you to the series was flawlessly done. But perhaps I'm biased because of nostalgia reasons.
4-*Wild World*. The largely increased roster of bugs and fish made me excited for this game, as did hybrid flowers and other things. Beyond this, it didn't feel like the game I wanted to never put down.
5-*City Folk*. I just have neutral memories from this game. Lost the things I liked in Gamecube, didn't add much else.

Other Animal Crossing games unranked.


----------



## Iced_Holly

*New Leaf* Fantastic game, 'nuff said.

*Origina* Maybe it's nostalgia talking, but I loved this game growing up.

*Wild World* Pretty solid game, though the loss of most of the holidays never sat well with me

*City Folk* Not bad, but there's not much to differentiate it from Wild World aside from the city and stuff.


----------



## Eileane

New leaf!!
Wild world
City folk


----------



## fartonhippies

City Folk
Animal Crossing
New Leaf
Wild World


----------



## Wembely

New Leaf
Animal Crossing 
Wild World
City Folk


----------



## TheGreatBrain

1. New Leaf
2. Game cube
3. City Folk
4. Wild world

The graphics in Wild World didn't bother me at the time, but a few months ago, I turned it on for the first time in years. The graphics really bothered me. I couldn't tell what some of the pieces were. I did have fun looking at how I decorated my house. I had so much fun, and many hours of game play with all of them.


----------



## Potatoes

New Leaf
City Folk
Animal Crossing
Wild World


----------

